# Motorcycle-Fi



## jax

My searches turn up mostly old threads, so thought I'd start a new one to see who's riding, how long you been at it, and what's your current ride(s)?

 I've been riding since '83. My current mount is has been the same model since '96, though I've been on a '00 (since buying it new) BMW R1150GS for the past ten years. I love the upright position, long distance comfort, power where you need it (rather than at race-track RPM's), and the ability to keep going when the pavement ends. Before GS's I had all kinds of other bikes and none of them fit me as well as this one. I put far more miles on two wheels than on four, and ride year-round. Tried quitting once. Lasted a year. Kind of like a drug in that way for me. 

 What about you?


----------



## johangrb

Been riding since 95. Also on R1150GS (Mandarin yellow) after various others over the years. Including: Honda, Harley (FXSTC), Aprillia Mille RSVR, Ducati 996.

 Only motorcyclists know why dogs stick their heads out the window!


----------



## aamefford

Two (was 3) dirtbikes with old dust on them. My 5 year old daughter takes most of my time away from work. Hope to start riding again soon. Currently a 1996 ATK 250 and a 2003 Gas Gas 280 Pro trials bike. Just sold my 1997 KTM 300 MXC.


----------



## jh4db536




----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johangrb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been riding since 95. Also on R1150GS (Mandarin yellow) after various others over the years. Including: Honda, Harley (FXSTC), Aprillia Mille RSVR, Ducati 996.

 Only motorcyclists know why dogs stick their heads out the window!_

 

Nice ride, John 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't rode southern CA much, but Northern CA has some of my favorite roads I've been on and hold many fond memories for me. Top of that list would have to be at the top of your state: The Klammath River Highway, highway 96 between Yreaka and Willow Creek...about 160 miles of some of the most well laid out canyon curves I've had the pleasure of riding. But then there are some of those little intercoastal roads north of SF off of 101....sick....just sick!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Kind of an odd combination, actually.

 I've got a Vespa GT 125 in Cayman. It serves as Santa's sleigh, among other things. I bought it new in '07 and really enjoy it's smooth and gentle ride, but don't put all that many miles on it. It's nice to have when I want to feel the breeze.






 I've also recently bought an '08 Ducati monster S4RS Tricolore, but haven't ridden it yet. I've had it in storage in Florida since early November in the trailer that I pull with my motorhome. It's not registered or insured yet, nor I have taken the MSF course or obtained my motorcycle license in Florida at this point. Those are all projects for this Spring and Summer. 






 That's just a stock photo. I forgot to take pics of mine when I picked it up in Connecticut. It's way more bike than I'm ready for at this point, in all honesty. I've been thinking about mothballing it for several more months and in the meantime buying an older, lower powered Duati monster (probably a 2 valve air cooled) for this spring/summer to be used for training wheels in terms of the MSF course, getting my license, and more importantly, getting my "legs" on street bikes. 

 Being a bit older and more sensible than I was years ago, I'm not so worried about crashing the thing due to having an urge for speed, but I don't want to be driving the S4RS (4 value, liquid cooled) like an old granny either. That's why I think it would make sense to take my time and graduate up the line. I might even keep a lower powered Ducati for a couple of years and split my riding time between them. The S4RS is apparently much more difficult to ride at slower speeds (in stop and go traffic around town), but it's a lot more fun on the open road than the air cooled monsters. I dunno. I guess the main thing is that I love the S4RS, but know that I need to respect it.


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two (was 3) dirtbikes with old dust on them. My 5 year old daughter takes most of my time away from work. Hope to start riding again soon. Currently a 1996 ATK 250 and a 2003 Gas Gas 280 Pro trials bike. Just sold my 1997 KTM 300 MXC._

 


 Do you ride Trials? That's an amazing sport! It's a shame it's not more embraced in this country as it is in other countries. Nowhere will you learn more about riding a motorcycle than on the dirt. I so wish I'd started that earlier. All of the best riders I know were riding in the dirt when they were kids. I say, get your daughter on a dirt bike! Kidding. No doubt about it, it's a dangerous sport. 

 Here's a couple of video's for any of you who've spent any time two wheels, and even those who haven't even been on a bike. 


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 




+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 



 See more of the Romaniacs videos if you like this stuff. If you've never ridden a motorcycle you cannot imagine how difficult the stuff these guys and girls are doing is.

 And this one will just make anyone ill. I would be uncomfortable walking this trail, much less riding it!


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 




+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## jax

I love it! Wow, now that Santa's got a Ducatti does that mean the reindeer are being forced to retire? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the classic Vespa style. Honda Passports are stylin' too! 

 I'd definitely encourage the MSF course. The big danger in the hotter climates like where you live, is the temptation to ride without adequate protection. Don't do it. Sweat's better than blood and broken bones. I speak from first hand experience...and yes, I still ride. Just as dangerous, if not more so, than the need for speed, is the other drivers you need to share the roads with. Be careful...we all want our presents come December!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kind of an odd combination, actually.

 I've got a Vespa GT 125 in Cayman. It serves as Santa's sleigh, among other things. I bought it new in '07 and really enjoy it's smooth and gentle ride, but don't put all that many miles on it. It's nice to have when I want to feel the breeze.






 I've also recently bought an '08 Ducati monster S4RS Tricolore, but haven't ridden it yet. I've had it in storage in Florida since early November in the trailer that I pull with my motorhome. It's not registered or insured yet, nor I have taken the MSF course or obtained my motorcycle license in Florida at this point. Those are all projects for this Spring and Summer. 






 That's just a stock photo. I forgot to take pics of mine when I picked it up in Connecticut. It's way more bike than I'm ready for at this point, in all honesty. I've been thinking about mothballing it for several more months and in the meantime buying an older, lower powered Duati monster (probably a 2 valve air cooled) for this spring/summer to be used for training wheels in terms of the MSF course, getting my license, and more importantly, getting my "legs" on street bikes. 

 Being a bit older and more sensible than I was years ago, I'm not so worried about crashing the thing due to having an urge for speed, but I don't want to be driving the S4RS (4 value, liquid cooled) like an old granny either. That's why I think it would make sense to take my time and graduate up the line. I might even keep a lower powered Ducati for a couple of years and split my riding time between them. The S4RS is apparently much more difficult to ride at slower speeds (in stop and go traffic around town), but it's a lot more fun on the open road than the air cooled monsters. I dunno. I guess the main thing is that I love the S4RS, but know that I need to respect it._


----------



## Uncle Erik

I got the M1 endorsement (California) last December and own a 1985 Nighthawk 650. I'm still a noob, but I _love_ riding. Taking the MSF course and getting a bike is some of the best fun I've had in the past decade.

 Unfortunately, the office has had me pinned down for 70-90 hours a week for the better part of a year. I don't know when it'll end, short of finding a new job, which seems to be increasingly difficult.

 Sooner or later, though, I intend to become an experienced rider. It's an incredible thrill -even just mucking around in a parking lot to get used to the bike.

 I love the Nighthawk and intend to keep it for the long haul (I've also kept my first car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but have been thinking about a new Bonneville or Monster 696 as an upgrade. Or maybe a Buell - those really speak to me.


----------



## krmathis

Hey guys!
 I have been riding motorcycles on/off for 22 years. All since my '78 Yamaha RS100 (2-stroke 100cc) back in 1988 up to my current ride a '08 Honda VFR800 ABS.

 Put down 21.500km on the VFR800 so far and really enjoying it. Comfortable to ride, plenty of power resources and a nice roaring V4 engine sound.

 Some pictures:


 

 





 

 



 If only all the snow could melt down and the temperature rise above 0 degrees so I could go back riding again.
 Hopefully on the road in 3 weeks time, for the easter holidays.


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

I'm no motorcyclist (Was a budding one until I changed my mind) but my favourite motorcycles are: CB400 Super Four, Suzuki DL650 V Strom and the Suzuki SV650.

 Never really liked liter bikes, they're usually heavy and don't say that bikes under a liter aren't fast. The GSXR750 is really quick.


----------



## teds headfood

I ride almost everyday unless its under 30 degrees. 2002 yamaha 1600 roadstar,v&h pipes(must be heard),corbin seat(must be comfortable/best seats on the market imo),cycleport full airmesh kevlar suit(must be protected),carbon fibre HELMET!!!!!!!. going for ride in an hour as soon as it hits 30 or warmer,need some silicone for ue cable end molds. been riding since 1965= 5 hp minibike thru dirt/enduro/cruisers.


----------



## JaZZ

The bike before my former bike (Z750)...






 ...my former bike (ER-6n)...






 ...and my now bike (Z750 2007)...






 ...waiting for spring.

 Now I'm eyeing the new Z1000...






 ...but not really seriously. I'm still happy with the Z750.
.


----------



## Khanate

Yamaha V-star 650cc 1998 in the front

 Yamaha BWS 50cc 2008 in the back


----------



## immtbiker

I have 2 bikes. My loyal ride for the last 15 years has been a '93 Katana 1100 which was the last year that they made the 1100 THEN THEY STUPIDLY WENT TO A RF900...very uncomfortable) Here is my Katana1100:






 Last year, I went for the fastest production ride on the streets (in direct competition with the Hyabusa) and although it's a monster, ii handles like buttah (even 2-up which I ride most of the time):






 Last year I took level I with California Super Bike school at NJ Motorsport Track in southern NJ with the man himself, Keith Code. It was a life changing experience. This year I am taking Level II.


----------



## immtbiker

I have 2 bikes. My loyal ride for the last 15 years has been a '93 Katana 1100 which was the last year that they made the 1100 then Suzuki made a big mistake substituting the higher end Katanas for a RF900...very uncomfortable). Here is my Katana1100:







 Last year, I went for the fastest production ride on the streets (in direct competition with the Hyabusa) and although it's a monster, it handles like buttah. 200 HP, top speed of 220 with limiter removed, and a 0-60 rated at 2.28 seconds (even 2-up which I ride most of the time):






 Last year I took level I with California Super Bike school at NJ Motorsport Race Track in southern NJ with the man himself, Keith Code. It was a life changing experience. This year I am taking Level II.


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *teds headfood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ride almost everyday unless its under 30 degrees. 2002 yamaha 1600 roadstar,v&h pipes(must be heard),corbin seat(must be comfortable/best seats on the market imo),cycleport full airmesh kevlar suit(must be protected),carbon fibre HELMET!!!!!!!. going for ride in an hour as soon as it hits 30 or warmer,need some silicone for ue cable end molds. been riding since 1965= 5 hp minibike thru dirt/enduro/cruisers._

 

A big thumbs-up for MotoPort/Cycleport kevlar mesh. I wear their pants and they are practically 'transparent' as far as airflow, but provide some very serious protection. Great for hot-weather riding (don't get black though), but make sure to carry a rain suit if there's a risk of getting caught in a downpour as they are 'transparent' in more ways than one. Great gear though...highly recommended. For colder weather I use Aerostich., and Gerbings heated clothing, and have a heated seat and heated grips. 30 degrees is certainly a sane limit, though I've been out in colder and have ridden through snow and been down on ice. I don't recommend the latter! We have a yearly event where I live (Seattle) called, Snow Camp, where a group of hard-core crazies go riding and camping out near Mt. Rainier on MLK weekend (January). It's always a whole lot of fun, though I haven't been in a few years.


----------



## jax

I searched my drive for SnowCamp pics and came up with this one from 2002. This was a ride up to Paradise Lodge, which they try to keep open year-round, after a night of camping at around 1500 feet. I think the date is wrong, it should be January 16, not February. Me and my ride are on the left. I've had that bike for ten years now...longest I've ever held onto a bike. It's a keeper. I prefer it to the newer version because it's easier to service and there's less computer-dependent systems on it. I do all of my own servicing and tuning. If I break down I at least want a fighting chance of doing a roadside fix rather than using my AAA membership. This bike has been as reliable as a tractor, but the only thing that once did stop me in a remote location was a hiccup in the ABS (so much for computers) that caused the rear brake pad to compress and wear down to metal. I stopped on a steep downhill to take a snapshot and wanted to hold the bike with the rear brake to have both hands free - it was a rude awakening to find no rear brake at all! I managed to make it home (about 200 miles) on just the front brake, and that's the one single time I've had any problem with the bike in ten years. It was repaired by BMW under warranty.


----------



## plaidplatypus

I would suggest a smaller bike to start with: 2010 Yamaha XT250 Home, information

 Plus, you can take it places you can't take your Vespa or Ducati.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kind of an odd combination, actually.

 I've got a Vespa GT 125 in Cayman. It serves as Santa's sleigh, among other things. I bought it new in '07 and really enjoy it's smooth and gentle ride, but don't put all that many miles on it. It's nice to have when I want to feel the breeze.






 I've also recently bought an '08 Ducati monster S4RS Tricolore, but haven't ridden it yet. I've had it in storage in Florida since early November in the trailer that I pull with my motorhome. It's not registered or insured yet, nor I have taken the MSF course or obtained my motorcycle license in Florida at this point. Those are all projects for this Spring and Summer. 






 That's just a stock photo. I forgot to take pics of mine when I picked it up in Connecticut. It's way more bike than I'm ready for at this point, in all honesty. I've been thinking about mothballing it for several more months and in the meantime buying an older, lower powered Duati monster (probably a 2 valve air cooled) for this spring/summer to be used for training wheels in terms of the MSF course, getting my license, and more importantly, getting my "legs" on street bikes. 

 Being a bit older and more sensible than I was years ago, I'm not so worried about crashing the thing due to having an urge for speed, but I don't want to be driving the S4RS (4 value, liquid cooled) like an old granny either. That's why I think it would make sense to take my time and graduate up the line. I might even keep a lower powered Ducati for a couple of years and split my riding time between them. The S4RS is apparently much more difficult to ride at slower speeds (in stop and go traffic around town), but it's a lot more fun on the open road than the air cooled monsters. I dunno. I guess the main thing is that I love the S4RS, but know that I need to respect it._


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plaidplatypus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would suggest a smaller bike to start with: 2010 Yamaha XT250 Home, information

 Plus, you can take it places you can't take your Vespa or Ducati._

 

That's the current version of the Serow, yes? Great suggestion!


----------



## autonomous

My third and probably last bike; 2004 Moto Guzzi Breva 750ie. She's a keeper!


----------



## KevDo

Riding since 1999. Had several bikes, 2x Bandit 400's (still got one), 2x ZXR750's, 1x GSXR600, 1x FZR250, 1x XJ650 cafe racer project, 4x 125's (before passing my test). Along with the Bandit 400 I now have 2x KLX650's, one with off-road gear and the other with Supermoto wheels etc. Just bought a van and taking them both off the road though. Roads over here are just getting worse, and so are the drivers lol.


----------



## drewfus420

My toy...
 1978 Honda CB750 Hooligan/Cafe Racer
 I have had it 3 years and refining it is an ongoing process. Very little of the original bike is left and it is just under 400lbs right now. It keeps me busy winter nights and keeps me happy all riding season. I need to snap some more recent pis, but you get the idea from the pic above.


----------



## drewfus420

these are a little more recent


----------



## krmathis

drewfus420. How about hosting the pictures somewhere we can see them without joining the sohc4 forum?
 Would like to see the CB750 Hooligan/Cafe Racer... Tempted to go something like that myself.


----------



## Andy80F

For a couple of years now it's been a 1150GS adventure but in al honesty it's not as good as the F650GS Dakar I had before. It's bigger, faster and probably more capable but it's size robs it of so much of that flickable cheekyness that the Dakar had in spades. Will probably look at an 800GS later this year when the mortgage ends and money loosens just a little. However even a mediocre bike beets the best car when the weather is halfway decent and there is always the chance of one of those "Wow" rides that happen on a bike.

 Andy


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andy80F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<snip> However even a mediocre bike beets the best car when the weather is halfway decent and there is always the chance of one of those "Wow" rides that happen on a bike.

 Andy_

 

Amen! Not only that, but you tend to meet more interesting people along the way. I've found people are far more likely to approach me when I'm traveling on two wheels than if I'm traveling in a cage.


----------



## immtbiker

Hey jax, which model is yours? I had a '71 R60/5 for 10 years. 3 speed.
 I put 133,000 miles on it. Use to hit the Finger Lakes Rally every year.
 Honed my own cylinders at 75K.


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey jax, which model is yours? I had a '71 R60/5 for 10 years. 3 speed.
 I put 133,000 miles on it. Use to hit the Finger Lakes Rally every year.
 Honed my own cylinders at 75K._

 

Mine is a Y2K R1150GS (per the OP). I've primarily ridden/owned an 11XXGS since '96. Before that I had an Airhead R100RS, and then a mess of different bikes befor that, mostly Japanese. I'm probably approaching 175K on BMW's now. The new BMW's chassis (since '94) is a world apart from the old BMW rocking-horse chassis. If you haven't been on one recently you should take a test-ride...I think you'd be astounded in contrast to your '71. Great bikes, regardless....classic teutonic design. As I said, my 1150 has been pretty much trouble free for ten years, and I've done most of the service.


----------



## drewfus420

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_drewfus420. How about hosting the pictures somewhere we can see them without joining the sohc4 forum?
 Would like to see the CB750 Hooligan/Cafe Racer... Tempted to go something like that myself._

 

Do the pix I put in the post not show up for you?
 I will photoshop down the pix I have tomorrow so I can post them here.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The new BMW's chassis (since '94) is a world apart from the old BMW rocking-horse chassis. If you haven't been on one recently you should take a test-ride..._

 

Actually Keith Code and California Superbike School has dropped their contract with Kawi this year and replenished their whole fleet with BMW S1000RR Super Sport Bikes, so when I take my Tier II class this year at Thunderbolt Raceway,
 I will get a chance to ride one of the finest, highest tech, super fast, bikes around.

 BMW really outdid themselves this time. This is super high tech, sensor operated, really fast BMW which BMW s not usually associated with. I can't wait. You can see the video here: 


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_drewfus420. How about hosting the pictures somewhere we can see them without joining the sohc4 forum?
 Would like to see the CB750 Hooligan/Cafe Racer... Tempted to go something like that myself._

 


 kmarthis,
 I believe his bike is just a question mark. It must ride like a x-bike, though. good for the x games.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drewfus420* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do the pix I put in the post not show up for you?
 I will photoshop down the pix I have tomorrow so I can post them here._

 

Correct!
 The pictures do not show up, and when I copy paste the


----------



## drewfus420

these are about 20 months old, but it is all I have hosted somewhere at this point, I will get more pix when I finish up my winter overhaul on it.


----------



## krmathis

^ Sweet! That is what I call a café racer.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 A classical right-to-the-bone one that is.

 I just pulled the Viffer out of the garage, where it has been sitting untouched since mid-October.
 It fired up instantly, and I let it run hot before pulling back in.
 Hopefully on the road within the month...


----------



## immtbiker

I spy a Two Brothers carbon fiber exhaust on a naked bike. 

 NICE!


----------



## iansheadphones

Been riding since 1978 bike in the garage is a 1982 Honda CB1100rc have owned it for 14 years.


----------



## drewfus420

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I spy a Two Brothers carbon fiber exhaust on a naked bike. 

 NICE!




_

 

good eye...
 I got that can for $25 when some noob looped out on his just finished custom CBR600 and dumped the bike off at the local Honda dealer not wanting it back. i HAVE DONE A LOT MORE SINCE THESE PIX, IF THE BIKE WAS IN ONE PIECE (oops) i would snap some new ones, if ya think the bike was naked then you should see it now


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iansheadphones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been riding since 1978 bike in the garage is a 1982 Honda CB1100rc have owned it for 14 years._

 

I had a '81 CB350T for one summer. It told me when to shift and was down right scary on the highway. That's when I bought the BMW R60/5 from a friend with 33K miles on it. Over the next 10 years, it was my only means of transportation and I proceeded to put 100,000 miles more on it. Then I got a Seca 650, then in '94 got my first liter bike (once I left the first wife) and then in 2009 got the ZX14.

 As long as I had your attention, my father started me on a Rupp Roadster 4hp Tecumseh mini-bike (we lived next to an abandoned farm on Long Island, then moved up to a Honda SL-70, which was most exciting coming off a Rupp, then a Kawasaki KZ125, to a 250, then my CB350T was my first street legal bike.

 Interesting to see the progression. Anyone else have there life's history of progression to what got them to where they are today?

 One of the reasons that I ask, is because we already have a motorcycle thread going, and I thought progression might make this one different. But, of course, that has to be OK with the OP.


----------



## drewfus420

I started riding at around 10 (1977) My first bike was a Honda Z50, then came a CT70 MiniTrail, then an ItalJet 50 (race prepped) followed by a 1979 Honda XR75. After that and a few 80-100cc enduro bikes I dropped the ungodly sum of $1200 worth of paperboy earnings on a fully race prepped CR80 from DG. 
 When I was in my 20's I had a Yamaha RD400, a CB 550, a Kawasaki H2 750 2 stroker, and a 1974 Honda CB 750. At 30 I bought a Triumph T120 Bonneville that I still have in storage awaiting some frame work I hope to do some day soon. My current ride, the Cafe'd CB you see above I have had almost 3 years and will probably never sell.


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a '81 CB350T for one summer. It told me when to shift and was down right scary on the highway. That's when I bought the BMW R60/5 from a friend with 33K miles on it. Over the next 10 years, it was my only means of transportation and I proceeded to put 100,000 miles more on it. Then I got a Seca 650, then in '94 got my first liter bike (once I left the first wife) and then in 2009 got the ZX14.

 As long as I had your attention, my father started me on a Rupp Roadster 4hp Tecumseh mini-bike (we lived next to an abandoned farm on Long Island, then moved up to a Honda SL-70, which was most exciting coming off a Rupp, then a Kawasaki KZ125, to a 250, then my CB350T was my first street legal bike.

 Interesting to see the progression. Anyone else have there life's history of progression to what got them to where they are today?

 One of the reasons that I ask, is because we already have a motorcycle thread going, and I thought progression might make this one different. But, of course, that has to be OK with the OP._

 

A progression tangent is just fine by me. My first bike was an '82 Yamaha Vision which I bought brand new. In retrospect I wish I'd got a smaller bike to start out with (and now highly recommend that to any beginners). Starting with a bike too large can be very intimidating to a new rider - my wife was scared off by this too. After the Vision I had the idea of riding long distance and bought a, oh my god, am I really going to admit this...OK, don't rag on me for this...a Honda Pacific Coast. Appropriate as I rode it across the country from NYC (where I'm originally from) to Seattle, where I have lived since that fateful ride in '91. It was basically a giant scooter. Good for long distance unless you got in a cross-wind. I had a lot of fun on that cross-country (solo) trip. Came within a mm of my life a couple of times too. From there the need for speed brought me to a Kawasaki Ninja. Then I was seduced by the gorgeous fairing on an old '88 BMW R100RS. From there I got my first R1100GS, a '96. Riding that in the dirt was a kick and this gave me the urge for something more dirt-ready. Again, went too big and got a KTM 620RXce. Around the same time picked up a low-mile Suzuki SV650 (that was a very FUN bike to ride). Then came my current R1150GS in 2000 with some overlap of the other smaller bikes. In between I had fun riding others bikes too, but these are the ones I've owned. Not that many when I reflect on it. I've ridden a far bigger range than I've owned. The GS is my all-time favorite...fits me like a glove, which is why I've had one for so long.


----------



## krmathis

...and I have just started the 2010 season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Put down 120km this afternoon. On mostly wet roads, temperature of 3-5°C and plenty of snow around.


----------



## tike71

Been riding for 13 months. 
 First bike is a 2009 Harley XL883N


----------



## Kenix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drewfus420* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_good eye...
 I got that can for $25 when some noob looped out on his just finished custom CBR600 and dumped the bike off at the local Honda dealer not wanting it back. i HAVE DONE A LOT MORE SINCE THESE PIX, IF THE BIKE WAS IN ONE PIECE (oops) i would snap some new ones, if ya think the bike was naked then you should see it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well don't keep us guessing now, do show!


----------



## sinner6

Concours 14 rider checking in


----------



## Khanate

My battery on my Yamaha V-Star 650cc Custom seems to be dead and having trouble finding replacement


----------



## krmathis

Happy to tell that the winter is loosing its grip an that the spring is on full steam ahead.
 My motorcycle season started 3 weeks ago, but today we had the warmest day in 6 months. Lowest temperature I ran into was +1°C and the highest was a very comfortable +12°C.

 Nice to be back on the roads!


----------



## inthused

I fit into the older class, as in cruising that is. Sold my last bike back in 83', a Yamaha 550 and forgot all about the fun until last April when I picked up a 2003 one owner Honda VTX 1800 from a nice guy going thru girlfriend problems. She demanded he get rid of his toys or else she was gone,,,,,,,,,hah, I met her and believe me he would have been better off letting her go and keeping his toys. Like they say, one mans loss is another mans gain so I rode away smiling and also feeling sad for the guy. 

 I'll post some pics asap. Since purchasing the bike I have added a few creature comforts you can't live without if putting any highway miles on, with the most crucial being storage space. First off was storage room for the lady on back such as a sissy bar and luggage rack. You have to keep her happy if you want those backrubs while cruising. If your gal doesn't do that for you start looking for another. Next up was OEM large saddle bags, a Kuryakan Ultra Tour sissy bar bag, and of course added the 12v plug for the GPS and cell phone charging.

 All in all a very comfortable ride.

 Bill, it looks like you are still collecting unique toys. How's things going in Cayman?

 Take care all and ride safe.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have owned three motorcycles from 250cc to 750cc and the mone I had the most fun was with a Yamaha RD250 two stroke from 1975. I wish I still had a picture of mine, instead the best I can do is find one in the internet.


----------



## JaZZ

A real photo of my own Z750...
.


----------



## germanium

just picked up a lightly used Honda CX500C for free. Just had to pay for the liscence & title tranfer. needs very minor work & some good detailing as there is some rust & corrosion but the bike for the most part runs great. Minor issue is carberation, likely float level adjustment as it from time to time runs on one cylender after accelerating briskly but returns to normal quickly. No loss of power thoughat higher revs at full throttle. accelerates quite briskly for such a small engine. wish it had an overdrive though as at 60miles an hour it is turning 5500 RPM but this does make for decent roll on performance providing it isn't acting up but even when it does act up it is usually very brief then takes off like a gazelle. Acts up less when it has a full tank of gas.


----------



## germanium

Been doing some more work on the carberation & looks like I've got it nailed down now. I only retapered the jet needles by hand, cut down the intake snorkle to almost nothing & increased the main jet size through drilling to the equivolent of 180 compared to 115 stock. It runs just like I want to now with massive torque at any RPM over 3000 RPM. It pull well even down to 2000 but I don't want to hammer the bearings on it. I ran it up to 85 miles an hour & it was still accelerating very strongly but my spedometer only goes to 85 so I backed off. I'm sure it would do 100 or even more given the stregnth at 85MPH. In the lower gears it pulled very strong right up to 9000 RPM but redline is at 9650 so I figured that was enough of a test. Top speed at that RPM would be about 105-110MPH. This engine has a plastic mechanically driven fan & the last thing I want to do is grenade the fan & have to replace the radiator.


----------



## krmathis

A few VFRs lined up. Taken on a trip last weekend.
  Mine is the black one..


----------



## SonicBrewtality

2008 Harley-Davidson Dyna Street Bob
   
   
  16" Road 6 ape hangers
  Vance & Hines Short Shots Black
  Doherty PowerPacc intake
  ThunderMAX AutoTuner
  Works Performance Black Tracker suspension
  True Track frame improvement
  forward controls
  2" tank lift
  fork bag stero
  new seat, new rear turn signal and license plate set-up
  lots of stuff blacked out
   
  probably forgot a bit.


----------



## JaZZ

krmathis said:


> _A few VFRs lined up. Taken on a trip last weekend._
> _Mine is the black one..._


 

 The VFR is quite heavy, right? (Well, my Z750 is 230 kg with oil, water and fuel, too.) How's the handling?
.


----------



## krmathis

Quote: 





jazz said:


> The VFR is quite heavy, right? (Well, my Z750 is 230 kg with oil, water and fuel, too.) How's the handling?
> .


 

 Yeah, they are quite heavy - I believe around 240kg wet.
  Being a sport tourer I find it to be handle quite nice. A bit heavy to handle at low speeds, but when into second speed and higher it is smooth and rock stable.
   
  Not best performer on anything, but overall it score high.


----------



## 5aces

My 1985 Harley FLHT Classic.
   
  Trip to the Finger Lakes near Watkins Glen,hooked up with my then girlfriend from Manhattan,NYC. circa 1990.
   
  Rode from Toronto and hit rain all the way from Rochester to Lake Skaneateles,poured the water out of my riding boots when I got into the room!
   
  So many memories on this scooter,I still have it.
   
  Andrews EV-3 cam,notched pistons,S&S carb and breather,Screamin' Eagle Coil,Supertrapp Mufflers,AC hi-flow fuel valve,I just love this ride!
   
  Been a biker since 1975 and all that goes with it,I have lived.
  The shadows of the past are written into my eyes.


----------



## punkaroo

My wife and I have been riding for our third season now; I have a 2009 Triumph Bonneville that I love, and she rides a 2006 Ninja 650. She also has a brilliantly restored 1982 Honda CB125 which is a total BLAST to ride!


----------



## punkaroo

I LOVE the Street Bob! I plan on taking one out for a test ride this summer. Went to HD Demo Day a few weeks back and had an awesome time. 
  
  Quote: 





sonicbrewtality said:


> 2008 Harley-Davidson Dyna Street Bob
> 
> 
> 16" Road 6 ape hangers
> ...


----------



## Old Pa

Been riding since around 1970, owning since 1978.  Did a lot of sport touring in the later 70s, early 80s, including two solo trips from Chicago to the Left Coast.  Current ride is a 2006 Suzuki DL 650 Vee Strom which fits my needs perfectly.


----------



## ronin74

Quote: 





wmcmanus said:


> Being a bit older and more sensible than I was years ago,...


 
  Oh please give me a break.  Older and sensible, that's why you drive an Ariel Atom.
  
  Quote: 





aamefford said:


> ...a 2003 Gas Gas 280 Pro trials bike.


 
  Tryals oh yeah!  I was once a member of PITS
  
  Quote: 





teds headfood said:


> 1600 roadstar,v&h pipes(must be heard),corbin seat(must be comfortable/best seats on the market imo),...


 
  Loud pipes saves lives.  Road Stars rule.
   
  Quote: 





drewfus420 said:


> these are a little more recent


 
  Very nice street fighter.  CB 750 are cult bikes.
   
  Quote:


old pa said:


> Been riding since around 1970, owning since 1978.  Did a lot of sport touring in the later 70s, early 80s, including two solo trips from Chicago to the Left Coast.  Current ride is a 2006 Suzuki DL 650 Vee Strom which fits my needs perfectly.


 

 Old Pa you still hanging around here??
   
  Anyway here are some shots of my current rolling stock:


----------



## sportster44

Nice Buell shots. My current ride is a you guessed it.. 2001 sportster 1200 Sport, Won the bike on a giveaway from Visa. But been riding since 1976 on an old honda Trail 70 my dad bought me.


----------



## TranceDude

I own 2005 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-6R 636


----------



## punkaroo

Nice shots guy! Keep 'em coming!
   
  (I really ought to link to pics of my Bonnie)


----------



## Dragunov-21

Currently riding a CBF-250, it's been a good learner, and I'm still learning...
   
  As soon as I can justify it, I'm getting my dream bike - Trumpy Street Triple R


----------



## stingx

I've owned many bikes over the years and currently still rock my '04 Honda VTX. I've ridden up and down pretty much the entire coast with it.


----------



## germanium

Just converted to a  H4 headlight which I converted to xenon arc bulbs & ballast for my CX500c. This light is bright with a capital B. I had to mod the beams on it though in order to get the proper sharp cutoff for the H4 beam pattern as it was not even close to matching even though the beam forming hardware was there.The beam forming hardware was improperly formed & the placement of the halogen high beam bulb (seperate bulb but on the same H4 bulb support) caused huge amoult of beam scatter for the low beam so I moved it from beside the lowbeam HID bulb to below the low beam forming plate that is supposed to provide the sharp low beam cutoff so the high beam bulb wouldn't scatter the low beam as it came past the beam forming plate. I might add that no matter where the seperate high beam bulb end up the light from it is all but useless except in emergency as in the case of the HID bulb goes out for any reason
   
  This resolved the beam scattering issue on low beam. Now i just need to get an H4 lens that has the bulb shroud that prevents the direct radiation of the HID bulb from exiting the lens. Only light coming off the reflector should be allowed to exit the lens not light directly from the bulb.
   
  It is likely due to these isues that most HID kits are in fact illegal as they send too much ligh to places it doesn't belong causing temporary blindness to oncoming vehicles. The mods I have done so far though have seemed to be effective in spite of some direct radiation from the bulb itself as no one has flashed me to indicate my lights are too bright.


----------



## Lex

My '98 Bandit 1200 & Mac the cat:


----------



## immtbiker

Purty. Enjoy your new toy! I know I would.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





ronin74 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Old Pa you still hanging around here??


 

 'Fraid so.


----------



## gallardo88

here's my new er6n


----------



## JaZZ

gallardo88 said:


> here's my new er6n


 

 That was my former bike – more precisely the previous model. I think the new version looks even nicer.
.


----------



## JxK

This is a bit off topic, but I was wondering what is a good "starter bike" for someone who really doesn't have much experience riding. Would it be best to look for a relatively puny 125cc or just go straight for a 250cc?


----------



## Prevtzer

You can easily start on something like Kawasaki Ninja 250. It' s a great starter's bike.


----------



## fordgtlover

As I'm very a new learner, you might want to take my comments with a grain of salt. I bought a 125 as a commuter (a MadAss 125 to be exact). Within a few weeks I found that it is great on the short commute where I don't have any hills or need to exceed 80km/h, but as I have started venturing further away I find that the 125 lacks power. I did a practice session with some other guys on the weekend. The only other guys there on a 125 has a new CBR125 and he made the same comments.
   
  I'm just about to trade up to a Honda VTR250. Still not a power beast, but light enough to feel comfortable yet will do the highway speed.
   
  If I can also ask an off topic question. What gloves do people use in cold weather. Winter has just arrived and my 'winter' gloves don't seem to cope very well with winter. Any recommendations from those people who ride in cold weather?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:  





> If I can also ask an off topic question. What gloves do people use in cold weather. Winter has just arrived and my 'winter' gloves don't seem to cope very well with winter. Any recommendations from those people who ride in cold weather?


 

 I use a pair of Hestra gloves.
  The specific model do not seem to be in current production, but it looks quite a bit like this model.
   
  Kept my fingers relative warm during a 1 hour mountain pass a month ago, with temperature down to -9°C (16°F). Says quite a bit!


----------



## fordgtlover

Thanks. Are they motorcycle gloves or ski gloves?


----------



## krmathis

Really not sure what they are targeted towards.
  But I suspect they are meant for snowmobiles, as they are isolated that well and have carbon fiber protection on the knuckles.


----------



## germanium

While a 250 twin is certainly light & does have sufficient power to go freeway speed I think a 500 twin to be a better match for all but the lightest weight riders. The power delivery of a 250cc bike would be focused too much at the high revs neccessitating frequent shifts as in anytime more power is needed beyond simply cruising. The 500 twin on the other hand is still in most cases sufficiently light weight but has sufficient power that in many cases no downshift is required leaving the begining rider to be more focused on the road & traffic. A 500 twin generally does not have enough power to get the begining rider into serious trouble as any modern 600cc 4cylender bike could due to the 500 twins very flat power delivery compared to the 4 cylinders delivery. Even a 400cc 4cylinder bike will deliver more power than a 500cc twin if you row the gear shifter enough, however in a top gear roll on the 500 twin will win even against a 600cc 4 cylinder bike in many cases given both bikes are left in top gear.


----------



## Old Pa

The new scoot:


----------



## mrarroyo

Darn, that is not what I envision you driving!


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Darn, that is not what I envision you driving!


 

 Vespa?


----------



## Uncle Erik

mrarroyo said:


> Darn, that is not what I envision you driving!




<

 Same here! I pictured Old Pa on vintage American iron.

 Still, that's a hell of a nice new ride. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





old pa said:


> Vespa?


 

 Yes, either a Vespa or  a Harley! But not a cafe racer (showing my age).


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Same here! I pictured Old Pa on vintage American iron.
> 
> Still, that's a hell of a nice new ride. Hope you enjoy it!


 




  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Yes, either a Vespa or  a Harley! But not a cafe racer (showing my age).


 
  My bike ownership evolution: 1977 Yamaha XS750 Special > 1980 Yamaha ES1100 > 1986 Honda VFR500 > 1993 Honda CBR600F2 > 2006 Suzuki DL-650 V-Strom > 2010 KTM Supermoto T
   
  I haven't ridden a Harley since the early 80's and all I remember is that I had an uncontrollable urge to look back over my shoulder and see how the plow was doing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Strictly agricultural.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  My experience with American "chopper" styling was limited to the Yamaha 750 Special, which I hung a Vetter faring on and replaced a perfectly good exhaust system with one with a loud high annoying rasp.  Which I then rode from Chicago to Flagstaff on Route 66, up the Rocky Mountains on US 89, looped the northwest, down into CA and back through Denver.  Boy, did that teach me.  Promptly sold the bike.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will note my thirteen year span with the F2.  This was after it was properly set up with Ohlins rear shock, front fork re-valve, Two Brothers exhaust properly jetted, and a Corbin seat.  Many years of happy tire-shredding (of quality Dunlop R compounds) in the twisties.  The V-Strom was better for my old back, intuitive to control inputs, and better on dirt'gravel backroads.  I also grew to love the 90 degree V-twin.  The Supermoto T extends the Wee-Stroms positive with a little more grunt.


----------



## TekeRugburn

the new toy


----------



## mrarroyo

I would love to get a Harley but living in Miami Beach it would not be good for my health. My progression was: Yamaha RD250 => Honda CB550 four => Suzuki GS750. I have not owned a motorbike since 1985 when I lived in TN.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I would love to get a Harley but living in Miami Beach it would not be good for my health. My progression was: Yamaha RD250 => Honda CB550 four => Suzuki GS750. I have not owned a motorbike since 1985 when I lived in TN.


 
  But you have not lost your taste for bikes.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





fordgtlover said:


> If I can also ask an off topic question. What gloves do people use in cold weather. Winter has just arrived and my 'winter' gloves don't seem to cope very well with winter. Any recommendations from those people who ride in cold weather?


 

 Oh, yes.  One of my favorite pieces of gear is an electric vest.  Hooks right into the bike's power system.  Goes under the riding suit and extends the season one month on both ends (snow and salt permitting).


----------



## immtbiker

This year I'm taking a Level II class at California Bike school at Thunderbolt Raceway The track is at NJ Motorsports Raceway in southern NJ. Normally I would be really excited, but this year Keith Code, owner and unstoppable champion in the '80's is changing from a 30 year commitment with Kawasaki ZX-6's to the BMW SR1000RR's for the track. This bike has everything ever meant for the track.It has more computer control then the Pentagon, has close to 200+hp, and rides as good in the rain as it does on dry road.
   
  It's BMW's first real foray into track riding. I took Level I last year and it was better than 3 good days at work. I have a ZX-14 and can safely say that this bike is a beast.
   
  I started with a Rupp Roadster with a 4 1/2 hp Tecumseh engine with a governor, Then I moved onto a Honda SL-70 then into a ZX125 off road and then my first street bike was a 76 Honda CB360T (truly scary on the highway). Then I grew up and got an '82 Yamaha Seca 650 that it was just going to be just for a short time, and that short time lasted 10 years. I finally left my wife and got what I always wanted, a 1994 Suzuki Katana 1100. That lasted 16 loyal years and know I have the bike of my dreams. An '08 ZX-14 that will probably take me into retirement (10-15 years), and then my back an I have an agreement. For the duration of my riding career, I will have a cruiser something towards the likes of a Gold Wing or the likes. When you're in your 60's I figure that laying on the gas tank is not an option, and I will definitely need a reverse.
  My wife will have 6G and can get on the internet any where she pleases, and if it rains, the bike will stay in the garage and the Bugatti will get some slab time.


----------



## JaZZ

Only two days old and already a star:
   

   
  My new Kawasaki Z1000.
.


----------



## krmathis

^ Looking great. Like the color scheme.
  Congratulations!


----------



## Uncle Erik

That's a beautiful bike, JaZZ. I hope she rides as well as she looks! I've been mostly on four wheels, but am hitting the desert next week and will spend some quality time with the old Nighthawk. I'm hoping to get in a ride to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## JaZZ

Yeah, she really looks great, and she rides at least as great as she looks. She's somewhat demanding, though: 6.5 l/100 km is more than the 5.25 l of my former Z750, add to this the 15 l tank compared to the Z750's 18.5 l tank... Which means just 230 km per tankful. Also, the motor runs a bit rougher than the Z750's. Everything else is just plain better: power (!), responsiveness, handling, stability... And this with factory tires (Pirelli). I'm looking forward to the future Michelin Pilot Road II to replace them.
.


----------



## Stitch

Just noticed i hadn't contributed to the bike p0rn.
  My trusty V-max, here goes;


   
  After seeing these pics i am reminded that it needs a clean up


----------



## ronin74

Quote: 





old pa said:


> The new scoot:


 

 Nice ride!!  You're still 18 at heart, but your ass seems to know better, the lamb skin saddle rug noted.  Actually I've been lusting after this bike or the Super Duke for a few years.  KTM makes built-proof machines.


----------



## ROBSCIX

I am more into cruising myself.  I have a HD 1974 ironhead to rebuild in a relatives basement.


----------



## Ahil

My 2006 Cagiva Mito 125 EvoII:


----------



## AudioTroll

this thread makes me sad and tears role up in my eys..
  I miss my bike, I miss my licens,I miss my youth! hehe
   
  alot of nice rides tough..
  dont sell yor bikes! you´ll miss them horrible..


----------



## Uncle Erik

AudioTroll, why don't you get another one? Used ones are cheap and it's summer - the perfect time to ride! I've been thinking about picking up an old Sportster to wrench on, customize and have fun with. A new bike would be nice, but I'd really like to have a stripped-down bobber to cruise on.


----------



## AudioTroll

cashflow problems.. 
   
  no funds to retake my licens,and in the back of my mind I know
  I´m probably gonna end up dead if I go back to 2 wheels anytime soon.
  speed is my greatest lover,
  I´m one of those who should not be alowed on public roads 
   
  but mostly its money thats holding me back 
  to be unemployed was fun for about 2 weeks..not anymore :/


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I have 2 bikes. My loyal ride for the last 15 years has been a '93 Katana 1100 which was the last year that they made the 1100 THEN THEY STUPIDLY WENT TO A RF900...very uncomfortable) Here is my Katana1100:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 And here all along I thought it was mountain bikes!!!   Great looking machines!   I have been teaching the MSF rider courses, (basic, advanced, and scooter) for about 8 years here in south Florida.  Also an examiner for the state for M/C endorsements.
   
  I started riding in 1960 on an 125cc NSU Superfox and have owned Triumph, BMW, Honda, Yamaha, Suzuki, and. yes, even a Harley which didn't stay in my garage very long.   Alltime favorite rides:  much modified Yamaha FZ1, Yamaha Vmax, and Triumph dragster. 
   
  In deference to my approaching geezer status, I am now riding a Yamaha T-max. 
   
  I don't know how I managed to overlook this thread for so long! 
   
  Ride safe!
  Ron


----------



## 5aces

Must be the Push-Pull technique that brings riders and head-fiers together.
   
  I learned on the 1974 Honda MT 250 Elsinore Enduro that dirt bike riders make the best street riders too.
   
  Just like a better pilot is made from flying a glider,dirt bike will teach a novice plenty-real quick.
   
  My 1978 Honda GoldWing GL1000 was the ride that took me from Toronto all the way to the ocean in Key West.
   
  Motorcycles + Audio = My Epitaph
   
  Honorable mention: Real Barbeque


----------



## punkaroo

Just took possession my new-to-me 2008 Harley Davidson Street Bob. I've wanted a Harley since I was a kid...and it's everything I imagined it would be...and then some!


----------



## sachu

Went on my first real extended motorcycle ride in the US, with my friends this last weekend. It was a mellow paced 300 miler to the beach and back.
  Am riding a 92 Yamaha Seca 2. Its a big departure from the 13HP single engined 150cc putter i used to ride back home in India. Fun times.


----------



## krankkall

I'm still knocking around on an old 1981 Yamaha XJ750 Seca.
  I bought it in 1999 for $1,000, with 9K on the odometer.
  It passed 100K in 2009, and still going strong!
   
  My first bike was a 1969 BSA 650 Lightning, that I bought from a friend in 1972.
   
  Steve


----------



## sachu

^^ nice
   
  here's a decent shot of my ride. Recently installed a corbin seat on it. ANy of you planning on rallying through fall and winter? I am stil on the look out for a good pair of riding pants. Am open for suggestions. 
   
  Looking for something warm and waterproof.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





sachu said:


> I am stil on the look out for a good pair of riding pants. Am open for suggestions.
> 
> Looking for something warm and waterproof.


 


 I'm very happy with my Aerostitch riding suits.  Got both the two-piece and then the Darien fifteen years ago.  Both have been a pleasure to own and are still going strong.  Nice company, too.  www.aerostitch.com


----------



## immtbiker

Just ordered and received a non-modular Sargent Seat w/no heat for the ZX-14 only for the really long rides.
   
  My wife and I did 163 mph last weekend for 2 seconds. Am I a bad person? The thrill is just too much to not do it.
  I got 2nd gear up to 110, then flipped to 3rd, then 4th, and the next thing that I know... Didn't even feel the pull. Just saw the blur.
  It's inexplicable for those who've never done it.
   
  Zoom, zoom.


----------



## sachu

bah...can't wait to graduate to something like an R6 or a 600RR. Most i have done is hit 100 a few times (including today in the rain). The first ime i hit a 105 MPH, with a friend, we got pulled over by a motorcycle cop. I was on an instruction permit and we were doing 105 in a 55 zone. We had been riding an SUV's ass coming down I5 for a couple of miles doing 65-70. He finally moved over. My friend and I dropped a gear and took off hitting 105 for like 5 secs. I see flashing blue lights in my mirror, my friend turns around to see if i was behind him or not. He spots the cop as well, we pull off to the shoulder dreading the worst. The cop pulls up on his bike next to my friend and says " what the hell are you guys doing?" YOu were well over a 100 back there. To which my friend responds, " We wouldn't have done it if we had seen you behind us officer". Lols My friend starts to take off his helmet, the cop stops  him and says he is off duty and asked us to watch our speed. We putt our way to the next exit which was our destination incidentally thanking the motorcycle gods.
  If we had gotten the ticket that day, my friend would have got stuck with both and boy would it have been a steep one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" class="bbcode_smiley" height="" src="http://files.head-fi.org/images/smilies//smily_headphones1.gif" title="
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" width="" /> I think the cop knew that we all get the urge to open up the taps once in a while.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Just ordered and received a non-modular Sargent Seat w/no heat for the ZX-14 only for the really long rides.
> 
> My wife and I did 163 mph last weekend for 2 seconds. Am I a bad person? The thrill is just too much to not do it.
> I got 2nd gear up to 110, then flipped to 3rd, then 4th, and the next thing that I know... Didn't even feel the pull. Just saw the blur.
> ...


 

 All I know is that back in the 80s the paint for the lane stripes got slippery around an indicated 150MPH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then on the CBR600F2, I spent an hour over the ton crossing northern Wisconsin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Finally knew why one guy wrote "when I got back under 60, it felt so slow that I wanted to get off and see if we were actually moving".  And yes, you are a bad person; wilfull and wanton reckless endangerment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS: you obviously made a good choice on the wife.


----------



## krmathis

immtbiker said:


> Just ordered and received a non-modular Sargent Seat w/no heat for the ZX-14 only for the really long rides.
> 
> My wife and I did 163 mph last weekend for 2 seconds. Am I a bad person? The thrill is just too much to not do it.
> I got 2nd gear up to 110, then flipped to 3rd, then 4th, and the next thing that I know... Didn't even feel the pull. Just saw the blur.
> ...


 

 Fully opening the throttle is just mandatory once in a while. 
  I can not help to do it myself sometimes. Hit the rev limiter on most gears several times this summer. LOL


----------



## Dynobot

My Toy


----------



## immtbiker

The white lanes and the lane sealer for cracks and drawbridges used to scare the hell out of me, on the '93 Katana. With the ZX, most of those conditions don't seem to affect it.
   
  Technology has changed drastically over the last 5 years. As Keith code said, tires that were invented for track, especially dual compounds, have trickled down to production street bikes as standard fare. I used to have to cross RR tracks and drawbridges at a 45 degree angle. Those days are long gone. Just stay off the center of the lane, unless it just rained hard for 2 days.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





old pa said:


> PS: you obviously made a good choice on the wife.


 
  Yes, she's a keeper. I joke around and say (although it's the truth) that my ex-wife used to tap my leg to slow down, and my current wife of 17 years taps my leg to speed up.
   
  She's amazing. She knows to tuck in when entering highway ramps, and knows exactly when I'm going to add 70 mph in a few seconds. Now if I can only stop her from
  banging into the back of my Shoei X11


----------



## Stevtt




----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Yes, she's a keeper. I joke around and say (although it's the truth) that my ex-wife used to tap my leg to slow down, and my current wife of 17 years taps my leg to speed up.
> 
> She's amazing. She knows to tuck in when entering highway ramps, and knows exactly when I'm going to add 70 mph in a few seconds. Now if I can only stop her from
> banging into the back of my Shoei X11


 

 SWMBO would only get on the back if there was a meal at the end of the road, the the gf wants to go everywhere and seems to like fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is putting together how to work with the bike very quickly.


----------



## dxps26

My Royal Enfield Bullet 500 on a Solo 8-day ride, Deep into the Heart of the Himalyas in the summer of 2008... such good times...


----------



## pigmode

Does a digital pic of a late 70's kodak shot count? Seen below is a shot of my ex-race turned practice bike:
   
  - Husqvarna 250 CR
  - modified to run 17.5" dual chamber Fox Air Shox
   
   
   
  Was racing a Husqvarna 390 CR at the time. Have been looking very keenly at the new 796 Monster.


----------



## jellothatsyellow

I know that this is a fairly common question and that it is suggested that a new rider begins on a 250, but I was just wondering what everyone here thought:
  I finally have my license, and plan on getting a bike in the very near future. As of right now the two bikes I have been looking at, have been a 2008 or later Ninja 250 or an older (2000ish) CBR 600. Some background info on myself:
  I have been driving (car) for 4 years now and have been ridding manual atvs (250-500 cc) for the last 6 years.  Do you think it is a smarter idea to start on the 250 and grow into the 600 or will I outgrow the 250 within a month or so? I guess what I am asking is whether or not 250s are recommended to new riders because it is assumed the rider will be overwhelmed with learning how to shift as well as riding or if 600 is simply to powerful for someone to learn the mechanics and techniques on?
   
  Thanks


----------



## immtbiker

The only problem with a 250 is that it will be scary worthless on the real highway, where a decent CBR600 that hasn't been crashed, wouldn't.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> The only problem with a 250 is that it will be scary worthless on the real highway, where a decent CBR600 that hasn't been crashed, wouldn't.


 

 Me and the Honda CBR 230L resemble that!  Decent CBR 600 would be worthy.


----------



## Ambience

Has anyone got one of those airbag jackets either Hit-Air or another brand? Do they actually work?


----------



## Banshee77

Never had a motorcyle but someone recently stole by beloved kx 250


----------



## MacT

never buy less then 500cc if you only ride on roads


----------



## immtbiker

Agreed. But I might bump that up to a 650 out of experience.


----------



## MetalGeek

This is me on my 2008 KTM 200 XC in April 2010.  It's a _ROCKET_.


----------



## ronin74

Quote: 





jellothatsyellow said:


> I know that this is a fairly common question and that it is suggested that a new rider begins on a 250, ...
> 
> Thanks


 

 Get a WR250X.  
  Five years later get a Duke 690.


----------



## basementdweller

Oh hell, I've been riding for a decade and have had huge bikes....I still want a WR250X!


----------



## Old Pa

>


 
  Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Oh hell, I've been riding for a decade and have had huge bikes....I still want a WR250X!


 

 As well you should. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As well we all should.


----------



## ROBSCIX

I prefer american metal myself but to each their own.


----------



## plaidplatypus

Quote: 





mact said:


> never buy less then 500cc if you only ride on roads


 


  I would drop a zero from that figure.


----------



## Speedv1

500cc is the LOWEST I'd go for a person who tends to use highways. You can keep up, but if you need the omph to get out of a tricky situation you may not have it. On a 250 I'd be terrified to go on the highway lol.


----------



## jellothatsyellow

Thanks everyone for the insight.  I'm looking at getting a cbr 600 (f4i) as soon as I have the money. I really do appreciate the insight. Thanks again


----------



## ronin74

Quote: 





speedv1 said:


> 500cc is the LOWEST I'd go for a person who tends to use highways. You can keep up, but if you need the omph to get out of a tricky situation you may not have it. On a 250 I'd be terrified to go on the highway lol.


 

This is the highway I drive daily, perfect for a WR.  Agility and visibility, not omph, is required.


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





ronin74 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lol well perhaps that's fine in that case, but for when the highway is actually functioning it's good to have extra pull.


----------



## immtbiker

That's not a highway, that's a Home Depot parking lot.
  That looks like every highway in NYC, from 5 am until 1 am. Looks like you have some room to lane split if you want to, though.


----------



## sachu

Spring is nearly upon us and riding season is about to begin!!..though i have been riding on and off through the winter, nicer weather can only do more good here in the PNW.
   
  With all the great trail riding stories i have been hearing from my buddies ..figured its time i jumped in and start learning to shred it up like how all the cool kids are doing.
   
  So today, went and picked up this stroker.. A Kawasaki KDX220R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
   
  Garages are for storing bikes yo!!...looking to upgrade from the seca 2 shortly as well...possibly to a Ducati monster or a heavily modded SV650.
   

   
   
   
  Just got my gear in too today and everything more or less fits. Just need to pick up some boots tomorrow and go shredding this weekend.
   
  Hopefully i won't end up killing myself. doh!


----------



## FallenAngel

I'm very much against the recommendations for 600CC starter bikes, especially sports bikes!  Sure, there have been quite a few people that started on something like a CBR600RR or GSX6R, but I've personally known 2 that crashed them very quickly because they never learned how to handle that kind of power.  I started on a 250 Ninja, and would recommend it as a fantastic starter bike.  It's forgiving (won't throw you off if you pop the clutch too fast or mess up on gearing down) and fast enough to handle any normal driving condition (I've taken it on highways for during daily commutes for months).  You're pretty likely to get bored of this bike during the first season if you ride often and want something faster, but the experience of learning on a bike like this is most definitely worth it, their resale value is amazing, great on gas and insurance for the first year of riding, and cheap to maintain.


----------



## FallenAngel

Oh yeah, I'm getting rid of that Ninja 250R this season and grabbing a CBR600RR, once the snow finally melts and the temperatures climb above freezing.


----------



## sachu

eerr..the Kawa is purely going to be my dirt bike. It is not street legal.
   
  I ride a circa 92, 600cc Yamaha seca 2 on the streets.
   
  Its nothing great, does 60 BHP, tops out at around 115MPH...i've hit up to 105 (and got pulled over  ..fortunately no ticket, was let go)
   
  I am looking into the following bikes:
  Suzuki SV650 heavily modded (GSXR suspension, yoshimura exhaust, steering dampers, frame sliders, shorty levers, etc etc)
  Ducati Monster 
  KTM Duke 
  Triumph Street Triple
   
  Gonna buy one of these and sell off the Seca 2.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


fallenangel said:


> I'm very much against the recommendations for 600CC starter bikes, especially sports bikes!  Sure, there have been quite a few people that started on something like a CBR600RR or GSX6R, but I've personally known 2 that crashed them very quickly because they never learned how to handle that kind of power.  I started on a 250 Ninja, and would recommend it as a fantastic starter bike.



 
  I agree with most of what you said, but a 250 on the highway, is like  a portable amp running your your whole speaker system. It's just not good enough to get the job done. A 250 is too light and is the equivalent of taking a Piaggio scooter on the highway. If you are first learning, you are better off purchasing a very used 500 or 600cc cruiser that can handle highway conditions (potholes, bumps, and cars being able to see and hear you). 
  After that, you can progress to a 600cc sport bike, Learning things like braking, staying out of blind spots and being able to be seen and heard.
   
  What's the sense of learning on a 250cc dirtbike or roadbike, if you can only ride in the right lane? 250cc bikes, especially used, are very scary on the highway. One lane hump
  or pot  hole and you'll never want to ride again. I had a Honda 350 CBT, and it was frightening, Not a good way to get started into the foray of motorcycle riding. They shimmy in the wind and get thrown all over the place with their toothpick tires and Schwinn horsepower.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
   
  I had a Yamaha 650 Seca that cost me $1600 and I did most of my learning on it. Then I went to a 600CC BMW R60/5, then an 1100 Katana, and now a ZX-14. I started with a 4 1/2 hp Rupp Roadster on some farmlands, then progressed to a Honda SL-70 (neither of which, was road worthy), then the Honda 350 (which was fine on local roads, then the Seca and then the BMW (both, fine highway cruisers that weighed about 350 lbs.) then the Katana (550 lbs. for 11 years and now the ZX-14 (480lbs...one of the 2 fastest production bikes known to man).
   
  Slow but sure, but not car bait.​


----------



## FallenAngel

The SV650 is a great bike, was really considering it, but my after more consideration, decided on the inline 4 CBR600 over the V-twin SV650.
   
  The 250 did decent enough on the highway, but definitely scary in higher winds.  I've pushed it to just over 150km/h (93 m/ph) on the highway, got a taste for feeling, can't wait for something faster. 
   
  The Ninja 250 isn't all that small at 304 lbs dry, 355 wet.  Though you definitely lean when a crosswind gusts.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> The SV650 is a great bike, was really considering it, but my after more consideration, decided on the inline 4 CBR600 over the V-twin SV650.


 
   
  My Wee-Strom was a great bike, but highly subject to crosswinds, especially with a tank bag and a duffle.


----------



## FallenAngel

As for bike recommendations, I've grown to really appreciate the Japanese bikes, "modern" fuel-injected, liquid-cooled bikes; especially in weather like Toronto (as high as +40C in the summer, and I like to ride until it drops pretty low, so I've went out in -4C before).  That Ducati Monster is air-cooled, which means if you're using it in high temperatures, you will overheat it and you might have fun starting it on cold days (they're known for that kind of thing, even in "moderate" weather like +5C).


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'm severely tempted by a '95 Buell Thunderbolt listed locally for $2,200. Yes, I know of their reputation for reliability, but I've always loved Buells and I've got a couple of bulletproof cars... maybe it would be fun to have a high-maintenance sweetheart on the side. 

Though I've also been tempted by the Ninja 250 for puttering around town. Great mileage and a serious upgrade from a scooter.


----------



## immtbiker

I owned the first Buell and what a disaster it was, The hardware cracked on the windscreen and it took them 3 months to get it for me, and I lost a riding season. They are on my Sh-t list.


----------



## sachu

i've got a bud who loves his buell but boy has that bike given him hell.
  I don't quite know if he invoked the lemon law or not


----------



## Uncle Erik

I know, guys.

Thing is, I sort of want something temperamental but rewarding. Call me crazy.

The regular driver is a Toyota. Regular maintenance, and add gas. My other car is an old Comet I've had for about 22 years. It doesn't get driven much, but I can count on one hand the problems I've had. The bike is an older Nighthawk. It needed tires and that's about it so far. My stereo rig doesn't cause trouble, either. My apartment is one I helped rebuild; zero issues. Hell, even my cat is even-tempered and easy to deal with.

Maybe this is a forewarning of a midlife crisis. I sort of want a temperamental mistress. Maybe a Buell or an older Ducati. Have given thought to a Lotus Esprit, even. I have not gotten to the point of wanting a boat or an airplane, though.

On the other hand, maybe I should be thankful for not having much repair drama. The Nighthawk is fun and the Comet still makes smoky burnouts.


----------



## germanium

Finally got my CX500c going again after some one tried to sabatage it by loosening the screws that hold the front cover on & pushing in the gasket causing it to rip & leak oil which was getting on the rear tire making it unsafe to ride. It was quite a heavy leak. Tuned it up by adjusting the valves & did some more tweaking on the jetting to get more even response at low speed low load throttle setting so I can ride around town using lower throttle setting without it hickuping occasionally. Definately smoother running around town now that I opened up the primary main jet a little (this feeds the idle, off idle & transition fuel circuit).
   
  It was down for about 7 months.


----------



## immtbiker

I always thought, especially in the naked bike days of the 70's and 80's, that motorcycles were way too vulnerable to sabotage. Especially spark plug and brake lines on my '71 BMW R60/5 (that, and at that time, every BMW used the same single pole key). You had to carry a big chain and lock, everywhere you went.
   
  The key is sticking out on top of the headlight:


----------



## sachu

hmm looks like my yamaha seca 2 is going to be sold by this weekend. 
   
  Looking at buying a 2008 triumph Daytona 675 or a demo unit 2010 Street Triple which uses the same engine and chassis but a more relaxed riding position and sexy streetfighter looks.
   
  Edit: Oh, and by god dirt biking is soo much fun!
   
  Getting a hitch installed on my Corolla this weekend and converting a simple trailer, installing a plywood base, a wheel chock and rails on it to haul one or at most two dirt bikes on it. Could go buy a truck but just seems WAY too wasteful given rising gas prices, maintenance and insurance etc etc.


----------



## ronin74

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I know, guys.
> 
> Thing is, I sort of want something temperamental but rewarding. Call me crazy.
> 
> ...


 

 Ducati: Drama = Desmodromic Valves, adjusted every 750 - 1000 miles.
  Buell: Mistress? No, Dominatrix!  She's quirky, unpredictable, a PITA to wrench on, but I will never give her up.

  My '97 Buell S-1
  Got her second hand after the original owner put her through 5 recalls.  Definitely not for the faint of heart.
  (But with self adjusting hydraulic valves.)
   
  Crazy? 
  I went back to film, still listen to vinyl on tubes; rode 4s, now only thumpers and twins.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Love your bike, ronin74! I didn't pick the one up down here, but there is a Buell in my future. I love the company.

And I have to agree with you about the rest, though I haven't gone back to film yet. I'm trigger-happy with the Nikon and love emailing photos around. Though part of me wants to fool around with medium format and platinum prints.


----------



## WasabiJ

uncle erik said:


> Love your bike, ronin74! I didn't pick the one up down here, but there is a Buell in my future. I love the company.
> 
> And I have to agree with you about the rest, though I haven't gone back to film yet. I'm trigger-happy with the Nikon and love emailing photos around. Though part of me wants to fool around with medium format and platinum prints.




Medium format is a blast! Clarity like no other, and depth of field no longer just "blurs out" what's not in focus but rather guides the eye to what _is_ in focus.

No bikes to contribute. Buying a commuter DRZ 450 or KLX 250SF when I get back stateside. So hard to choose for a beginner; i've even been tempted by a Hardknock Bobber, if not for price alone. In real life they are GORGEOUS! IDK how, but there's one here in Afghanistan.

Vegas highways are scary, even in a car, so no highway ability is necessary, and I like upright seating. I made a 150cc twist and go scooter work for two years until I followed too close one day, looking for a hidden address on a busy street. DOH. Got reassured that helmets DO work! Otherwise, my right temple would have been spattered on Eastern and Flamingo.


My old scooter:


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





ronin74 said:


> Crazy?
> I went back to film, still listen to vinyl on tubes; rode 4s, now only thumpers and twins.


 

 What, no reel to reel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And thumpers are better than Ex-Lax on a daily basis. My '71 Beemer had opposed twins, so it was smooth as silk.


----------



## ronin74

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> What, no reel to reel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Your crap or the Boxer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry, I lost something in the analogy.


----------



## CEE TEE

^^The BMW boxer engine might be smooth _after you get it up in r's_ but from a stop it has a "twisty-torquey" rumble and feel like no other...but that's from more recent years of production that I have ridden.
   

   

   
  Shot during 2007 Friday practice, Laguna Seca...trying to stick with 4-wheels now.
   
  My beloved (*how many times have we heard that about amps someone is selling???*) ZRX 1200R that I _did_ sell:
   

   
  My friend on my '98 916 (also sold, *but wish I hadn't*):


----------



## alphaphoenix

Nice thread.  I've been endorsed since 99' and my first ride was a red 99 SV650, which I loved and drove the hell out it the first year of ownership.  I recall putting nearly 8K just in the summer alone.  It was the bike responsible for mastering the skills needed to keep me alive or nonparaplegic within IMHO, one of the crappiest places to ride - the infamous Pacific Northwest or Seattle/Bellevue to be very specific.  Most drivers aka cagers, have a cellphone in their hand and their brains and wits down where the sun doesn't shine.  I sold it to pay for an engagement ring - yeah, I know, it was more than a worth while trade off, but at current times, I sometimes doubt it   Next ride was the 02' GSXR 750 as this and the R6/R1 was the FOTM ride at the time.  It gave me more of an adrenaline rush, but was much more less forgiving over the SV.  This bike with the combination of Pacific Northwest cagers, bestowed fear of the grim reaper.  After putting 2K miles on it, I sold it.
   
  Flash forward to current times and not too long ago, I purchased an 01 SV650s with 8K miles to relive the fun and comradery of fellow riders with the the repurposed peace sign as our paths crossed, but sadly, will be posted on Craigslist this week.  I guess having young kids will make you do strange and crazy things.  Also, it doesn't help that some a**hole in a Cadillac Escalade nearly clipped me in the HOV lane while weaving in/out of traffic going at least 80mph (i was cruising at 70mph) on I-405.
   
  Safe riding everyone.


----------



## CEE TEE

Hey Alpha...I think we end up here with headphones.  _More responsible if we keep the listening under 130 decibels._
   
  I have always respected and recommended the SV650.  (Though I prefer the HD600...hey, that's my crossover humor.)
   
  But I have thought that the SV650 and a trailer would be great for just doing track and having fun.
   
  Glad it doesn't rain as much down here in the Bay Area (usually).


----------



## alphaphoenix

Did you get Valentino's signature?  Love his style and racing strategy.  Ah yes, the ZRX 1200R and the Speed Triple are the two greatest hooligan bikes in my book.


----------



## FallenAngel

Yay!  Finally defrosted my bike, took it out this weekend.   Something funky it, probably dirty carbs (runs but can't close choke), going to throw in some new fuel and ride, hopefully they'll clean themselves out.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





ronin74 said:


> Your crap or the Boxer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  My Boxer had an opposed twin, but could still be considered a thumper. Most thumpers have such vibration issues, it shakes your bowels like Ex-Lax.
  The reel to reel comment was based upon you joy of older analog devices (vinyl, tubes, etc).


----------



## CEE TEE

@alphaphoenix: yes, got Vale's sig. I'm a big fan...glad you like the ZRX too!

@immtbiker: I always thought "thumpers" were single-cylinder hyper-motards or enduros...but not sure since I never had one. Hypermotards these days look like so much fun!


----------



## CEE TEE

@immtbiker:  that's the nicest shape I have seen the '71 BMW R60/5 in!  Cool-looking bike.


----------



## Old Pa

Spring has sprung in the Northwoods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Communed with my powerwasher yesterday with the result of four very clean vehicles, two of which are motorcycles.  We still have some pea gravel issues for the unwary left over from the winter, but it's definintely riding time again.


----------



## immtbiker

Ya. yesterday was close to 70, and I went out for a 1 hour ride before rush hour. It was wonderful to be back on the horse again with my spring Scorpion jacket. w/ full padding.
   
  Watch out for that sand and salt left by the spreaders, and in NYC, the potholes are so bad, it's like riding a dirtbike, mostly up out of the saddle. But a bad day on the bike is better than a good day at work!
   
  It's rainy and back in the upper '40's now.
   
  Last year, I had the upper flies removed and a PCIV installed, so if it's possible, I made a 2.3 second bike even faster (not that I'll ever use it's potential.
   

   
  Working towards this (not bad for a 500lb. bike), no?:


----------



## CEE TEE

*^^IS THAT YOU Dragging the license plate??!!?*


----------



## alphaphoenix

My thoughts exactly.  Pretty wicked.


----------



## sachu

well got approved for a used motorcycle loan at a ridiculously low interest rate..haven't got around to test riding the different bikes cause i've been sick all week. street bike's sold last weekend.
   
  alphaphoienix, know what you mean about riding in the PNW, especially a super sport one.
   
  Been busy building up a trailer to haul my dirt bike last weekend. hoping to have it ready in a few days.


----------



## ronin74

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Love your bike, ronin74! I didn't pick the one up down here, but there is a Buell in my future. I love the company.
> 
> And I have to agree with you about the rest, though I haven't gone back to film yet. I'm trigger-happy with the Nikon and love emailing photos around. Though part of me wants to fool around with medium format and platinum prints.


 

 Uncle,
   
  Thanks!  There's something about running a belt and not a chain, lifters instead of a chain, it's...liberating.
  I heard a rumor that Eric Buell Inc. is coming back, independent of Harley.  Harley/Buell folded last year so there aren't any new beasts on the market. Can't wait to see what Eric comes up with next.
  FWIW my motor images on page 5 of this thread were scanned contact prints shot with an 8x10 view camera on paper negatives, presently I'm experimenting with gum bichromate prints from Polaroid SX-70 lifts. (yeah I think I'm crazy).


----------



## ronin74

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> My Boxer had an opposed twin, but could still be considered a thumper. Most thumpers have such vibration issues, it shakes your bowels like Ex-Lax.
> The reel to reel comment was based upon you joy of older analog devices (vinyl, tubes, etc).


 
  Good thing you're back in the saddle, you seemed to be getting a little cranky, a little cabin fever.
  And yes I actually did "get" what you were saying, but my crap-for-brains just heard..."your crap (fecal matter) was silky smooth because of your BMW Twin/Ex-lax."
  When you get to my age a soft crap and a warm bed become priorities.
   
  By definition a "Thumper" is a single cylinder, 4-stroke, which also promotes prostate health.


----------



## ronin74

Quote: 





sachu said:


> Been busy building up a trailer to haul my dirt bike last weekend. hoping to have it ready in a few days.


 
  I was going to suggest "Trailer In a Bag" until I saw the cost.  Definitely not worth $1200, but maybe you can get some ideas.
   

  
  Apologies for the multi-posts, too tired to think in any organized fashion.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:  


> By definition a "Thumper" is a single cylinder, 4-stroke, which also promotes prostate health.


 
  Tru Dat
   
  I wish that was me. The last time I lifted my front end close to that, was by accident, when a German Shepard came lunging at me out of nowhere in the street while I was going from 1st to 2nd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  That's a track bike, No plate, no rear signals.That's really bad for the oil in your engine. I've heard of guys doing that, and then blowing a hole in their engine 2 miles down the road.
  Nothing like seeing what your cylinders look like while the bike is still on.
   
  Quote:


cee tee said:


> *^^IS THAT YOU Dragging the license plate??!!?*


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





ronin74 said:


> I was going to suggest "Trailer In a Bag" until I saw the cost.  Definitely not worth $1200, but maybe you can get some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the multi-posts, too tired to think in any organized fashion.


 

 That's pretty cool!! I wouldn't mind the 1200$ price given the fact that the other option would have been to buy a truck (in this economy and gas prices  ).
   
  I went this route  http://www.harborfreight.com/1195-lb-capacity-48-inch-x-96-inch-heavy-duty-foldable-utility-trailer-with-12-inch-wheels-90154.html
   
  Getting a hitch installed on my corolla tomorrow  lol
   
   
   

   
   
  Got a 2% interest rate on a used motorcycle loan..time to decide between 
   

   
  or this


----------



## Speedv1

^^ 675 Triple for sure!!
   
  I have tried it on a demo day and it was amazing! I still prefer the 600RR or the R6, but that's just me. I would have one of these if my insurance wouldn't be $10,000 . 2 years - then I can upgrade to a supersport


----------



## sachu

they are both 675 triples..but i know you are talking about the daytona.
   
  reasons for preferring the 600RR or the R^?
   
  If the daytona doesn't do it for me, then i will try out the R6. I am rather partial towards the yamahas.


----------



## immtbiker

I tried the Daytona at a Super Sunday. They had a trailer with all of their bikes in Hebron, CT (so did BMW), and I can tell you that it looks better than it rides (at least 2-up, it does).


----------



## sachu

i am yet to try the daytona and the street triple...going to ride the R6, CBR and the ZX6R as well and see what feels right to me. 
   
  The street triple makes more sense for every day riding though the super sports look way cooler.
   
  What would you guys recommend i look at ?  I have ridden the SV650 and its really nice, especially the one i rode (heavily modified and tuned just right) and is worth considering too. The ducati monster is another, though its air cooled and so will have starting problems in the cold weather and have a dry clutch which i am not too fond of.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'd love to see Mr. Buell make a comeback.

Though the one that excites me is the XB12Scg. Seems like a perfect fit.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Sachu, don't know your weight and height, but if you're being pulled towards the speed triple specs, you might want to consider going up in the displacement ladder and go balls out for the big liter bikes ie R1 and equivalents.  I think its common knowledge that you can't go wrong with the Japanese bikes.  I admit the Daytona and Ducati's are sexier, but aftermarket parts and mods are usually more in favor of the "rice rockets".  I'm not sure if this term still applies.


----------



## sachu

way too much power on liter bikes for street riding. heck i think even supersports are geared for the track and unsuitable for everyday riding. The triples however are comparitively better in this regard but not by a whole lot.
   
  Another reason i am looking at the daytona is the insurance. 1500$ as against 1900-2000$ a year for the R6 and Hondas.
   
   
  A 2010 street triple or SV650 is half that in insurance.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Between the two, the Speed Triple will give you a bigger grin.  I recall mine when I rode a coworkers.  I didn't realize it was in the same insurance class as the SV650.  And here I was complaining with my $165/year for insurance for my SV650S.
   
  Regarding insurance, did you try Progressive?  I found them to be the cheapest or pretty close.


----------



## sachu

you have full coverage on your SV650 at 165/year?
   
  My insurance is high cause i don't have a long driving history, in my twenties, single, rent and don't own a house, a single speeding violation. The SV650 comes out to 550 a year for me.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Yup, and that's with nearly maxed out coverage.  Reason - I'm on the opposite end of the life spectrum: clean record, own a house, married, over 30, took both the basic and experienced motorcycle safety courses, driving for over 21 years.....yada yada yada.  Get on the bandwagon, and you too will find cheaper insurance 
   
  I apologize in advance if someone on this thread is an insurance agent, but I have a personal love/hate thing with insurance in general.


----------



## sachu

haha...in due time..driving history is a bunch of bollocks here in the ..cause i've been riding since i was 16 on a motorcycle, but only US driving history is taken into consideration and according to that i barely have a year on my record . Going to take the intermediate and the advanced MSF courses this year.


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





sachu said:


> they are both 675 triples..but i know you are talking about the daytona.
> 
> reasons for preferring the 600RR or the R^?
> 
> If the daytona doesn't do it for me, then i will try out the R6. I am rather partial towards the yamahas.


 
   
  Sorry, I've just called the Daytona the "675 triple" and the other the "street triple"..
   
  And the 600RR/R6 just fit me better. I felt that in the corners both were more suitable for me (or felt better to me), and in the straights they're all fairly comparable. Honestly my order would be 600RR >> R6 >> 675 Daytona, but any of them are superb. The R6 is a little more insane - you could just tell that it wanted to kill you... subtly haha (this is a good/bad thing), that's the only reason that the 600RR is better for me.


----------



## plaidplatypus

Quote: 





sachu said:


> i am yet to try the daytona and the street triple...going to ride the R6, CBR and the ZX6R as well and see what feels right to me.
> 
> The street triple makes more sense for every day riding though the super sports look way cooler.
> 
> What would you guys recommend i look at ?  I have ridden the SV650 and its really nice, especially the one i rode (heavily modified and tuned just right) and is worth considering too. The ducati monster is another, though its air cooled and so will have starting problems in the cold weather and have a dry clutch which i am not too fond of.


 

 The SV650 can be a great bike if modded properly, stock it leaves much to be desired.  It has a motor that pulls hard from low RPMs to the rev limit.  Adding a full pipe system adds a bit more grunt and can make nice sounds.  The stock suspension is not worthy of being on this bike.  The shock can (and should) be replaced, the forks can be modded.
   
  I highly recommend getting a Sargent saddle if you find the stock seat lacking in comfort as I did.
  http://www.sargentcycle.com/suzuki.htm
   
  Why would an air cooled bike have any more trouble starting than a liquid cooled bike?
  Clutches wet or dry wear out and have to be replaced.  I would worry more about the clutch in the SV650, my clutch plates wore out much too quickly for my tastes, around 10,000mi. with only minor abuse. 
  Dry plates do make a funny clatter that take some getting use to.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Agree with the SV650 stock configuration specs lacking worthiness.  However, it suits the admission price - old and new.  At least there are some suspension components that can be swapped out from the GSXR in addition to massive world wide mod support the SV has.  For seats, I would add Corbin.  The stock seat sucks for any any ride of 10+ miles.


----------



## immtbiker

I'm paying $465 with theft on a ZX-14 with Progressive. Was paying $1250 with Allstate and Geico wanted $4300/ gotta shop around.


----------



## plaidplatypus

Corbin seats are a good bit more firm than Sargent.  Either is a major improvement over stock though.


----------



## immtbiker

I've owned 2 Corbin seats for SuperSports, and far prefer the Sargent seats. 
  Like plaiplatypus said, Corbin is slightly firmer, but they hurt me on long rides. Had to change from briefs to bicycle spandex mountain bike shorts because I would get irritated by the briefs end stitching.
  Don't have that problem on my ZX's Sargent plus it stops my wife from slamming into me on hard stops.
   
  Too cool, windy, and looks like rain, to ride today. Tomorrow is supposed to be nicer.


----------



## sachu

That's me on the right with my buddy in the tillamook state forest 
   

   
  With my shred machine!!


----------



## sachu

And so..after having sold my Seca 2 a month ago, i upgraded to this today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Now I only wish I could upgrade my riding skills so easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Lots to *unlearn and relearn. *Should be fun either way 
   
  2005 R6 with 3400 miles on it..bone stock.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

I got my YBR in January, have done nearly 2000 miles, have sold the second car and will be taking my Direct Access tests to ride larger bikes at the end of the month.


----------



## stingx

Took a ride to Bear Mountain this morning.


----------



## sachu

finally got around to taking the yammy out on a proper ride..first real ride on a super sport for me..got nice and comfortable as the day wore on..
   
  leaned it over further than it ever was and got rid of my chicken strips ..railing through 40 mph corners at 85-90..130 on the straights..fun times
   
  fantastic group of people..great weather and a real nice ride


----------



## alphaphoenix

Sachu,
   
  Congrats on your purchase.  Was there a very sarcastic tone with the picture that caught the words "Weight Limit 18 Tons"?


----------



## sachu

thanks!! haha..i was wondering if you guys would notice that.. 
  I need to shed some weight personally  start working out and drop at least 30 pounds over the next few months) and replace the ridiculous stock can on my R6..thinking of putting a moto GP style shorty if I can find it within my budget. That should shed a lot of weight too.
   
  Installing R&G sliders this weekend, maybe even DIY a fender eliminator.
   
  New weisco piston kit, new pro taper fat bars, skid plate, front tire, tube and bearings going on the KDX dirt bike.
   
  Looking forward to tons more rides and shredding on the trails


----------



## sachu

oh and by the way..switched to country financial for my insurance..360/yr full coverage on my R6..100/300k per incident limits..i couldn't believe it. No one else came remotely close with that price.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





stingx said:


> Took a ride to Bear Mountain this morning.


 
   I wish you would have told me…I love Bear Mountain. Gotta get up there before Memorial day and all of the Winnebago's start to clog the arteries worse that Fettuccine Alfredo.
   
  Biker's paradise. And don't get me started about Perkins Memorial Drive. 
  A great place to kick tires and tell some lies.
   
  I'm going next saturday with a Harley neighbor if you'd like to join. I know that place like the back of my hand…now if only I could find my hand.


----------



## immtbiker

This guys good. A 450 lb. Supersport. He's my Japanese Idol.
   
  Of course all the oil goes to the back of the pan, and you have to wait at least 10 minutes before riding it hard again otherwise you can kiss that mother, "Goodbye".
  Stock pipes and sneakers, nonetheless.
  Yes folks, that's what the bottom of a 205 h.p bike looks like.


----------



## sachu

NIce!!..that you ??
   
  a coupleof better pics from yesterday's ride.
   

   
  "The Shredders"


----------



## Stevtt

All you youngsters with those rockets. I'll Keep my oldtimers Road Glide on the Blue RIdge Parkway.  Ahh, maybe if I was a little younger and not so beat up. , Of course Tail of the Dragon isn't too far away


----------



## sachu

Video from yesterday's ride. That stock can on my bike looks humongous haha


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'm only 38, but I still enjoy leaning through a 30MPH curve.

Fast bikes are wonderful, but being on two wheels is incredible. I don't have to push the envelope to enjoy it. Maybe that means I'm a crusty has-been, I love being on a bike.


----------



## CEE TEE

*38??*   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Uncle E, that is just as unbelievable as when I thought immtbiker was doing that wheelie!


----------



## Stevtt

Definately another world. About the closest I came to sport biking it was going through the Tail of the Dragon on my earlier bike (Harley Wide Glide) blasting Sammy Hagars Heavy Metal through my earphones. On this one I put a 150 watt Amp in the fairing.


----------



## immtbiker

It had to be asked. Besides when we and our wives enter our 60's, what to you guys thing of the Camrods instead of a Goldwing or a Ultra Glide Classic.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I'll get to the Tail of the Dragon some day. Though we have Tortilla Flats out here and some nice backroads.


----------



## sachu

My R6 with the new gnarly Level One Racing slip on exhuast.
   
  GAWWD is this thing LOUUUUDDD!!!! 
   
  I am shopping for ear buds ..but man does it spread a smile on my face when i open it up. 
   
   
  Ride out to Hagg lake earlier in the week.


----------



## ostewart

OH YER!! MINES BETTER THAN YOURS!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  50cc 1982 famel mirage 75, zundapp engine, portugese. great runner.
  i only have a 125 license, so that sucks, been riding for a couple of months.


----------



## immtbiker

@sachu, your second picture looks like a great day out. it's always harder to ride in a large group, but it has it's rewards. Lots of brake and clutch work, and alternating the bikes in the lane. Next year I am going to Americade in Lake George. It would be every true biker's "a bad day on the motorcycle, is better than a good day at work".
   
  At the end of last season, I had my upper flies removed on my ZX-14, installed some Rizomo reservoirs for the brake and clutch, and installed a Power Commander V.
  It took an insanely fast bike and made it even more insane. It's not a whole lot of fun, when you accelerate less than an inch, and you see your wife's boots up around your ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  You learned to control your throttle usage when you have so much power, but the problem is, when you hit a really bad bump, and get jarred backwards, it causes you to turn the throttle, un-willingly which can lift the front wheel or make you accelerate when you don't really want too.
   
  It takes some getting used to. It's like being a dictator of a 3rd world country, and doing things you wouldn't normally do.
   
  Explaining power like that, at your fingertips, is like tying to explain a migraine to someone whose never had one. You gotta be there. It's not for everyone, but it sure is for me!


----------



## Old Pa

Sort of redefines "easy to ride".  I know because the KTM SuperMoto T is so technical that I work all the time, but it's all good. )


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> @sachu, your second picture looks like a great day out. it's always harder to ride in a large group, but it has it's rewards. Lots of brake and clutch work, and alternating the bikes in the lane. Next year I am going to Americade in Lake George. It would be every true biker's "a bad day on the motorcycle, is better than a good day at work".
> 
> At the end of last season, I had my upper flies removed on my ZX-14, installed some Rizomo reservoirs for the brake and clutch, and installed a Power Commander V.
> It took an insanely fast bike and made it even more insane. It's not a whole lot of fun, when you accelerate less than an inch, and you see your wife's boots up around your ears.
> ...


 


  yeha am no fan of riding in large groups.
   
  pic from yesterday's group with a couple of my buddies. They were running a more mellow pace. I was a few minutes ahead of them but still taking turns at 60-70% and not riding balls out. 
  Very nice ride along the Nestucca river to Pacific City on the coast. 
   
  Good beer and food at the Pelican brew pub and a safe ride back via HWY 6.


----------



## zx10guy

Haven't been on the forum for a while.
   
  Don't remember if the last time I was on if I had posted my latest addition.  But I'll start from oldest and go to the newest:
   
  1989 Yamaha FZR 400
   

   
  2004 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R
   

   
  And my latest purchase:
   
  2009 Ducati 848
   

   
  And me at the track:


----------



## sachu

frack..all those bikes are awesome!! Totally dig the yammy and the 848. Draggerating that knee too i see in that last piic with the duc....nice!! Usually you only see them parked outside a stabux with a big fat chicken strips!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I just bought a A* single piece suit, a real helmet (arai) and A* boots. Working my way up to doing a track day either July 11th at PIR or just wait till next month to do a 2 day weekend at ORP. Super stoked about it!!
   
  You still have the yammy and the zx?


----------



## zx10guy

I still own all the bikes I mentioned.  The last pic was a pic from when I was at the California Superbike School at VIR.  The bike is the BMW S1000RR.  I haven't decided whether I'll do any track days with the 848...although it has all the suspension upgrades except the 30mm offset triples, rear track link, and a steering damper.
  
  Quote: 





sachu said:


> frack..all those bikes are awesome!! Totally dig the yammy and the 848. Draggerating that knee too i see in that last piic with the duc....nice!! Usually you only see them parked outside a stabux with a big fat chicken strips!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FallenAngel

My new toy - 2007 Honda CBR600RR


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





zx10guy said:


> Haven't been on the forum for a while.
> 
> 2004 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R
> 
> ...


 
  Luv the BMW's at the California Superbike school. Going back to NJ Motorsorts Track in August (nothing as smelly as riding full leathers for 12 hours, with your heart
  pounding all day ion the middle of August). Next year I'm going to do it in May.
   
  Huge advances between the 90's ZX-11 and the current 14, but I wanted to know, which bike takes the twisties better… The ZX-10 or the 848. Also, which one is more comfortable, overall?
  Those BMW's are amazing beyond words.


----------



## sachu

AM so jealous..wish i could go to the california superbike school too!!  Never seen one of them bemers around here. Sharp looking 
   
  I just received my first ever singple piece leathers..man these power ranger suits are tough to get in but even TOUGHER to get out of ! 
   
  It owuld help if i dropped a few pounds, but my shoulders seem a tad too wide for this suit.


----------



## HiFlight

A few of my recent machines:


----------



## immtbiker

Always wanted a V-Star since they came out. The only naked bike I'd be interested in.


----------



## zx10guy

I'm considering going back again for the one day session at either NJ Motorsports or VIR in August too.  I already did the 2 day camp this year at VIR.
   
  So the two machines are definitely different animals.  The 848 being a V-twin does have a linear power delivery.  But even though it's a relatively decent sized V-twin, my older 10 still pulls much more effortlessly in any gear.  Cornering, I'm still getting used to the 848 in terms of seating position and frame layout.  Some prefer the slimmer dimensions of the Ducatis, especially the narrow tank.  But I'm mixed with this.  Having ridden mostly I4s, I'm used to a wider tank.  I find it allows me to get a better lock on the tank and braking is less work as I don't find myself having to squeeze as hard with my thighs to keep from sliding forward.  Cornering, the Ducati is much more predictable in corners even before the suspension mods I did over my 10.  But it's weird.  I find myself still more comfortable on the 10 despite the better cornering potential of the 848 with all the Ohlins suspension mods.  I have the 25mm Ohlins cartridge mod on the Showa forks along with having Dan Kyle polish the fork tubes to reduce stiction.  The rear has the Ohlins TTX shock and both the forks and shock have the appropriate spring for my body weight.  Where as the 10 is still running on the stock suspension and factory settings.  I haven't had the chance to take it to the local suspension shop to have the suspension dialed in.  I'll probably eventually upgrade the rear shock on the 10 and have the forks rebuilt with better valving along with the appropriate springs.  But getting back to the 848.  I do find myself doing things I wouldn't do with the 10 on the street.  I was taking this highway fly over ramp that takes me off one highway and onto another.  I took that ramp at about 80 MPH leaned over and was passing cars on the two lane ramp both doing a left turn and then a right when the ramp merged to the other highway.  I don't think I would have even tried this on the 10 even though the 10 has fresher rubber than the 848.  I'm still using the original tires with about 7100 miles on them.
   
  I guess in summary.  I do tend to take the 848 out more now as it's just easier to do where it sits in my garage.  I also want to get more seat time to gain some more mental confidence with the current setup.  But I'm also reminded how much fun my 10 is also when I do take it out.  It really does boil down to what mood I'm in when I decide to ride.  It'll probably get even more complicated when I get around to putting up a shed in my back yard to get more storage space.  When that happens, I'll probably end up with some sort of cruiser/sport tourer.  Been kicking around the idea of maybe another Duc....Diavel.  Too bad Suzuki stopped bringing in the B King to the US market.

  
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Luv the BMW's at the California Superbike school. Going back to NJ Motorsorts Track in August (nothing as smelly as riding full leathers for 12 hours, with your heart
> pounding all day ion the middle of August). Next year I'm going to do it in May.
> 
> Huge advances between the 90's ZX-11 and the current 14, but I wanted to know, which bike takes the twisties better… The ZX-10 or the 848. Also, which one is more comfortable, overall?
> Those BMW's are amazing beyond words.


----------



## zx10guy

It doesn't have to be just going to CSS.  You should investigate other track schools around your area.  I would say the best money spent is on training.  It cracks me up when I read on various forums where people complain about needing more power.  I can see in some applications it might be warranted.  But I find that many times these same people are just using the HP as a crutch for their lack of corner speed entry and exit.  The best mod one can make is to improve the nut that connects the handle bars to the seat.  I've learned so much since doing the CSS classes.  This was in addition to doing the obligatory MSF BRC.  I also did the MSF ERC before doing the CSS schools.  Many times people are better off keeping their current bikes than to upgrade to a "better" bike and then taking the money they would have spent on a new bike into some schooling.
   
  As far as the leathers go, you should also consider two piece leathers.  The set I am wearing is a two piece setup.  Makes getting in and out of the gear very easy.

  
  Quote: 





sachu said:


> AM so jealous..wish i could go to the california superbike school too!!  Never seen one of them bemers around here. Sharp looking
> 
> I just received my first ever singple piece leathers..man these power ranger suits are tough to get in but even TOUGHER to get out of !
> 
> It owuld help if i dropped a few pounds, but my shoulders seem a tad too wide for this suit.


----------



## ROBSCIX

I am a fan of american metal and I am currently working on a 70's era Ironhead HD project bike.  I want to add a hardtail and a springer front end along with a few other custom touches. 
   
  I appreciate the pics posted of the Asian bikes but they are just not for me, I am not in that big of a hurry.


----------



## zx10guy

Well, they're not all Asian.  Just because there are a lot of sport bikes pictured doesn't mean they all have to be Asian.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have spaghetti with my Ducati and schnitzel with the BMW I rode on track.
   
  Anyways, post up pics of your project and any progress pics.

  
  Quote: 





robscix said:


> I am a fan of american metal and I am currently working on a 70's era Ironhead HD project bike.  I want to add a hardtail and a springer front end along with a few other custom touches.
> 
> I appreciate the pics posted of the Asian bikes but they are just not for me, I am not in that big of a hurry.


----------



## sachu

So i installed the power commander 3 yesterday on my 2005 yamaha R6.

 Downloaded the map for the level one racing exhuast that's provided by dynojet.

 Within a 6 mile ride the bike randomly dropped RPMs in 2nd' 3rd and 4th gears, usually around 3k to 6k RPM. Suddenly loses power and feels like fuel's being shut off. To elaborate more, the bike sounds like its working on half the cylinders and drops to a throaty growl instead of a smooth high pitched sound that i am used to and the RPMs climbs very slowly when i twist the throttle open further and randomly the bike kicks back into life and starts sounding and running like it should.

 It also died at a stop light in neutral and back fired when accelerating VERY loudly.

 I only have a BMC air filter and the slip on exhaust installed. Had no problems with the bike prior to having the power commander installed.
   
  tried the zero map and same results if not worse. dies after a while when left idling.
   
  went back to stock..took off the PC3 and ripped around for a good 7-10 miles. not one of the issues that were present with the PC3 popped up.  
   
  Thinking this is just a bad PC3 module and going to return it to the seller.


----------



## zx10guy

You might want to call Dynojet directly.


----------



## sachu

Yup..will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## ROBSCIX

True,  There are sport bikes from other companies but I am not interested in those either.
  I will see if I can get some pics when it gets to the next stage of build.
  
  Quote: 





zx10guy said:


> Well, they're not all Asian.  Just because there are a lot of sport bikes pictured doesn't mean they all have to be Asian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zx10guy

I forgot two American made sport bikes.  Eric Buell Racing (formerly the defunct Buell) and Fischer.  If you don't like those, then maybe it's more accurate to say you're just not into sport bikes in general.  Which is OK.  As I'm not really all that crazy about many cruisers.  I did think about buying a Vrod/Street Rod, but the seating position was that much different than riding a sport bike.  And many die hard HD guys don't consider the Vrod/Street Rods a real Harley anyways.
   
  Looking forward to the pics.

  
  Quote: 





robscix said:


> True,  There are sport bikes from other companies but I am not interested in those either.
> I will see if I can get some pics when it gets to the next stage of build.


----------



## mclldavidson

I am 32 and have been riding since I was a kid.  I am not brand loyal, I just like to ride.  I currently have an 03 Fatboy


----------



## sachu

A pic of me riding into Tuesday Night Coffee earlier this week here in Portland.
   
  ANd yes, I lowsided at around 40 MPH about a montha nd half ago..loss of concentration, been riding for 3.5 hours, heat, no food and was running only on coffee..
   
  battlescars and a lesson learned


----------



## alphaphoenix

Glad to see and hear that your battle wounds are relatively minor.  I had situation far back when I was waiting for the red light to change green at a very busy intersection (average time for light to change green is close to 5 minutes) and my mind drifted off for too long.  When my mind came back to earth, similarly, I found my bike flat on its right side with all eyes on me.  Somehow, I think I received a quick jolt of adrenaline as I was able to lift the bike back up and ride off in pure embarrassment.


----------



## nizzki

I used to ride a GSX-R600. Loved it, but now with kids and living in TX with its crazy drivers made me give up on it. Maybe one of these days i'll get back to it though.


----------



## sachu

nice!
   
  THis last weekend i got around to scrubbing in my new dunlop Q2 tires..650 miles in 2 days.
   
   
   
  Being pulled over by the po-po 50 miles into the ride 
   

   
   
  Moto-camping is the flavor alright!!
   

   
   
  Saturday: 275 miles of pure awesomeness in Central Oregon. Blistering pace in and around Fossil.
   

   
  On our way to cool off in the river after a long hard day of shredding !!


----------



## sachu

some pics from a ride earlier in the week.


----------



## zx10guy

Quote: 





sachu said:


> Saturday: 275 miles of pure awesomeness in Central Oregon. Blistering pace in and around Fossil.


 
   
  Have you thought about hanging off the bike?  It also looks like you're a bit stiff with your arms and upper body.


----------



## sachu

yup...that's one of the main things i need to learn to do. I don't hang off at all!!..so I run out of rubber a lot quicker and unnecessary lean angles. Monday is track day at PIR. Hope to start learning to hang off a little and learn what else i am doing wrong.


----------



## KevDo

I used to leave the house early Saturday mornings about 8am and not get back home until 2am Sunday morning. Done that almost every weekend. I covered anywhere between 500-700 miles usually and once 900 miles. Hanging off the bike was the only way to beat the ache (GSXR600K1).
   
  Reading the road after that many miles on the way home in the dark was like a video game. Reading the post colours and number to estimate the tightness of a corner was the fastest way and sometimes quite interesting lol.
   
  Those really were the days. 900 miles in a sunny Scottish Saturday = heaven.


----------



## sachu

^ that does sound like a lot of fun.
   
  WEll yesterday went out on a 150 mile run with a buddy of mine. He is mch faster and much more experienced than I am.
   
  Hung with him for a while then let him go past me. 
   
  TUrns out he wiped out on his R1 (completely totaled). Seems i rode past where he had crashed and proceeded to keep going and then waited at a point on the road and sent him a text. I thought he was long gone and deided to go fill up gas and said i was doing so via a text.
   
  As i was filling up gas, he texts back that he wiped out doing 90 around a corner and a bump in the road threw him off, slid 100 feet into a 8 foot deep ditch.
   
  he says he heard me go past him and that once he crawled out was when someone spotted him.
   
  Took him to the hospial and i met him there..
   
  Dislocated shoulder was all he had. Both of us were riding with full gear, single piece leathers, back protectors and boots. THey popped his shoulder back in place and was let go last night with his arm in a sling to rest it. Otherwise, not a scratch on him!!  remember folks, ATGATT!!
   
  Picked up the bike today and it is completely toast. One of the finest looking 2007 R1s i have seen around these parts, welp not anymore.
  will post pics when he posts them up on facetube and on the motorcycle forums.
   
  He also has video i believe of his crash as we both wanted footage of the ride. FIrst section with him on my tail and the crash happened about a min or two after i let him go past me i believe.
   
  scary $hit


----------



## sachu




----------



## sachu

Me at Oregon Raceway park this last weekend


----------



## sachu

Video of megoing around Oregon Raceway park in clockwise direction. C group


----------



## sachu

and my crash video at turn 3


----------



## zx10guy

It's good to see you on the track.
   
  As far as the last video of your crash, I really wish you didn't mix in that music.  It makes it hard to hear what your throttle control is like in some of the corners.  But based on what I was able to hear from both videos, it sounds like in some corners you roll out and in on the throttle.  You should focus on getting a comfortable entry speed where you can hold your throttle and then gradually apply more throttle as you hit the apex of the corner.  But what I can figure out on your crash in the corner was that you were carry a lot of lean angle and got on the throttle too hard way too early.
   
  Also, looking at the picture of you at the track, you are still not hanging off the bike making it necessary to use a lot more lean angle than required.
   
  As far as wearing full gear all the time for street riding, I also do.  But there's only a point that gear is going to help.  Riding way too aggressively on the street is going to eventually catch up to people and all the gear in the world isn't going to help.


----------



## CEE TEE

BEST book to explain forces of *counter steering* and the *effects of your weight distribution* on the traction/lean angle of the bike.
   

 In a car?  You = 1/40th of the weight.
 _On a bike?_  You = more than 1/4 of the weight.
   
  From weighting the seat or the pegs to how much you move your center of gravity to affect the <overall center of gravity>...*your inputs/weight distribution matter.*
   
  This book also explains the gyroscopic forces involved.  Even gives you lots of equations.
   
*I usually don't reco this book.  But this IS HEAD-FI.*
   




   
  Oh...*Keith Code* books on racing used to be very good too...


----------



## zx10guy

I have nothing against books about riding as I have a few myself including all the Twist of the Wrist books by Keith Code.  But no amount of reading is going to substitute for on track experience.  Especially when you get proper coaching and training.  My riding would have never improved to what it is now if it hadn't been for the coaching I've received...incidentally from California Superbike School ala Keith Code.


----------



## sachu

thanks..yeah i chopped the throttle a couple of times and then early apexed that corner and it is off camber..both of those did me in.
   
  Thinking of going to PIR on the 12th, but might not happen.
   
  I will definitely going back to Oregon Raceway Park the weekend of 24th and 25th this month with the MotoFit group. Work on throttle control and then need to get my  arse off the seat and start hanging off!!! you are right too mmuch lean angle..unnecessary.
   
  A bunch of guys are also going to Thunderhill on October 6th...trying to figure out a way to trailer my bike out and might do that too!!


----------



## sachu

got another track weekend coming up on the 24th and 25th.
   
  Got me some ASV levers, a penske tripe clicker shock, new stator cover, front suspension to be resprung with hyperco springs (i think , have to see what my guy from SDS performance recommends) for my weight,new woodcraft frame sliders and tire warmers...going to be over a dozen of my buddies on the track at different levels.
   
  Running with the motofit group this time..can't wait!!


----------



## zx10guy

Are you getting the front and rear resprung?  Also, if you're working with a suspension guy, make sure you have the suspension dialed in with you on the bike in full gear.


----------



## sachu

The rear is sprung for a 200lb rider with no gear on. 
   
  Am on the 220 side but hope to lose weight here in the next coupleof months so it should be close for now.
   
  The front is going to be resprung for 200-220 as well.
   
  Spoke to GP suspension as they are local. Quoted me 550 for new springs, revalve, clean tubes and new oil, seals, compression kit. And another 60 for the rear fitment and dialing it in for me.


----------



## zx10guy

So based on what you're saying, you're leaving the rear alone and doing all the work on the front forks?
   
  Sounds like a decent deal.  But as an aside, I got my front forks redone with the Ohlins 25mm cartridges, sprung for my weight, and the fork tubes polished for about $1000.  It was part of a package deal with the TTX rear shock though.


----------



## sachu

Yeah the rear is a penske 8987 sprung for 200. Supped to be decent and comparable to the ttx from what I've read


----------



## sachu

picking up new tires.
   
  Bridgestone BT-003 DOT Race tire, Type 3  medium compound.
   
  Moving to a 190 rear. With the penske should be able to compensate for ride height since the 190 is going to be taller.
   
  Installed a new stator cover last night. Going to do a oil change, clean and lubricate the chain, install the ASV levers tonight and then drop off the bike at SDS performance for the suspension jobby and mounting the new tires on. Should be ready to rock the track next weekend!!


----------



## sachu

This is Jason DiSalvo riding with the Motofit Group at ORP a month or so ago.
   




   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  aargh..is it friday yet!!!


----------



## music_man

this guy down the street builds real nice cheap choppers in his garage. he is unknown except around here. i like one he has. i am not concerned about it's value. i just wanted to know if i need to be concerned about the safety of the bike if i don't know anything about this guy. i can look it over and i know some about bikes as i have rode for years. however i am no bike mechanic. for what he wants i doubt he will let me bring it anywhere or anything.


----------



## sachu

I'd ask around about the mechanic before leaving your bike there. I don't wnt some fool working on my bike doing god knows what when i'll be pushing the bike as far as i dare.
   
  Just an hour or so to go and am heading to the track to camp.. we ride tomorrow morning !!!


----------



## Astrozombie

Does anyone watch MotoGP here? We went to the Laguna Seca race and my uncle rode the course, we stuck a camera to his bike but he still hasn't shown us the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone watch American Chopper?
   
  Sick videos! I would imagine after some time you learn how to fall off unharmed? Like with a skateboard
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I want one like randomkid has, a POS i can abuse and learn how to ride for cheap, does anyone know how much it costs to get a 125 license? My uncle has a blue R6 just like that one, had a gsxr1000 he bit it on before. I also like the look of those old school Indian bikes and Triumphs, i have no idea what i will eventually get.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's a sad day for Motogp


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> It's a sad day for Motogp


 


  indeed.. was up last night watching the race..truly horrifying.


----------



## Draygonn

Had a friend who lowsided after hitting a pothole (wasn't used to his steel braided brake lines). He was dragged in a twisted position when his ankle was caught under the bike. Fortunately he was wearing racing gear or he would have been really bad off.


Here is my CBR600F3 at Newcombs Ranch for a MotoGP race. Its been my primary since '03, sold my M3 convertible because it wasn't getting much use. LA traffic suuucks and we can lane split. My car gets relegated to bad weather and hauling stuff. The odometer broke around 65k but she's still running good as new.


----------



## sachu

Nice. 
   
  I just bought a new clip on to replace the left handle bar that i broke when i crashed last.
  Also bought a used front wheel with rotors off of fleabay. 
   
  Going to use that as my street set and leave the bridgestone DOT race tires on my stock wheels for track use.
   
  Still need to buy a subframe as i bent the subframe as well in the last crash


----------



## Merck

I plan to own a bike some day but priorities and finances prevent it right now.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Horrible accident


----------



## Merck

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Horrible accident


 

 All of the riders that crashed in that video survived and I think even raced the following year.  The Isle of Mann TT is one of the greatest races out there is you ask me.  Lots of courage on two wheels.  One of the things I enjoy about motor racing is that the drivers all do it knowing that they could be seriously injured or killed.  They do it anyway, for the love of the sport, the thrill, and the excitement.


----------



## alphaphoenix

The Isle of Man takes some serious balls, more so than riding any MotoGP or Superbike circuit.  The road conditions and the chance of flying through someone's living room window takes serious balls indeed.  I for one, would never go that fast around residential streets and dairy land.


----------



## pigmode

IOM is such an historic race. When in high school I has a b&w poster bought from Cycle World magazine, with a rear shot of Mike Hailwood leaning through a curve on one of the Honda six cylinders.
   
  Might be my bad memory, but didn't they discontinue that race right around the time of Barry Sheen?


----------



## sachu

I want to get motarded next year!!


----------



## pigmode

^ I've had that on the back burner for a couple of years for a cool "city bike". Was just checking and apparently the Yamaha and Kawasaki 250s are discontinued, and so are the SM series Husqvarnas (which is what I really wanted).


----------



## Old Pa




----------



## sachu

Quote: 





old pa said:


>


 

 I love the HUsky! Did you just buy that??! That is exactly what i have in mind when i go motard next year


----------



## pigmode

Husky was always the nick for Husqvarna--have things changed? I can imagine it has, with the foreign sale of Husqvarna, and the start-up of Husaberg by ex-Husqvarna designers. 
   
  I need to check for local Husaberg support but with Husqvarna, a red gas tank is like a green Kawasaki if you know what I mean.


----------



## sachu

yeah.. getting my names mixed up. You are right.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote: 





sachu said:


> I love the HUsky! Did you just buy that??! That is exactly what i have in mind when i go motard next year


 


 Yup, Husaberg, and they're now being imported ans supported by KTM.  It's an FE 570, street legal and one of the gnarliest dual purpose bikes I could find.


----------



## zx10guy

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> The Isle of Man takes some serious balls, more so than riding any MotoGP or Superbike circuit.  The road conditions and the chance of flying through someone's living room window takes serious balls indeed.  I for one, would never go that fast around residential streets and dairy land.


 


  I respect the Isle of Man and it will always be the iconic.  But after seeing what these guys are doing at the Macau GP, I think a new level of insanity has been set.  These guys don't care about balls as it transcends the notion of having big balls to race on city streets next to office buildings and running inches away from steel guard rails.
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSVCpHRtRAQ


----------



## zx10guy

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Had a friend who lowsided after hitting a pothole (wasn't used to his steel braided brake lines). He was dragged in a twisted position when his ankle was caught under the bike. Fortunately he was wearing racing gear or he would have been really bad off.
> Here is my CBR600F3 at Newcombs Ranch for a MotoGP race. Its been my primary since '03, sold my M3 convertible because it wasn't getting much use. LA traffic suuucks and we can lane split. My car gets relegated to bad weather and hauling stuff. The odometer broke around 65k but she's still running good as new.


 


 I'm finding it hard to believe steel braided brake lines contributed to the crash.  Especially a low side.


----------



## mitchcoleman

Piecing together a 2011 CRF450R for Supermoto  Offloading some audio equipment to cover the cost. Too many expensive hobbies!


----------



## pigmode

^ You're going to race.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





zx10guy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  Sounds like he locked up his back brake.


----------



## zx10guy

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> Sounds like he locked up his back brake.


 
   
  Without being there, I don't know.  But I can say the use of the back brake is gotten more people in trouble than it is worth.
   
  The excuse that the steel braided lines contributed to the crash....I'm not buying it.  Steel braided lines only help with brake feel and keeping the lever pull firmer and more consistent.  I have two bikes.  One with steel braided lines from the factory and one without.  I have no problems moving back in forth between the bikes; especially when I first got my Ducati 848 the one with the braided lines.


----------



## pigmode

Quote: 





zx10guy said:


> Without being there, I don't know.  *But I can say the use of the back brake is gotten more people in trouble than it is worth.*
> 
> The excuse that the steel braided lines contributed to the crash....I'm not buying it.  Steel braided lines only help with brake feel and keeping the lever pull firmer and more consistent.  I have two bikes.  One with steel braided lines from the factory and one without.  I have no problems moving back in forth between the bikes; especially when I first got my Ducati 848 the one with the braided lines.


 


   
  What, front brake shy or feathering speed after the apex?
   
  I would have bought a bike by now but fear my mojo is gone already, after spending some time on a friends 696.


----------



## zx10guy

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> What, front brake shy or feathering speed after the apex?
> 
> I would have bought a bike by now but fear my mojo is gone already, after spending some time on a friends 696.


 

 Not sure what you're saying about the front brake.  But some track/racers use the back brake in the corners to help turn in the bike more.  I have never done this as there is really no room for error.  Using the front brake in a corner also needs to be done with some caution.  While I have lightly touched the front brake to help scrub some speed in a corner while leaned over, I have also pulled the front brake more than I wanted to because of some issue in front of me.  The first thing your bike will want to do is stand right up.  Extremely scarey.


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





zx10guy said:


> Not sure what you're saying about the front brake.  But some track/racers use the back brake in the corners to help turn in the bike more.  I have never done this as there is really no room for error.  Using the front brake in a corner also needs to be done with some caution.  While I have lightly touched the front brake to help scrub some speed in a corner while leaned over, I have also pulled the front brake more than I wanted to because of some issue in front of me.  The first thing your bike will want to do is stand right up.  Extremely scarey.


 


  Have done both..And both are scary enough to make you crap yourself. 
   
  I have lost some of my confidence after going down 4 times this season. 
   
   
  But I am eager to get on the bike and keep riding. THis time be a little smarter and dial it down two notches and concentrate on basics.


----------



## Draygonn

zx10guy said:


> I'm finding it hard to believe steel braided brake lines contributed to the crash.  Especially a low side.




He just got the brake lines installed and was heading home on Sunset. He wasn't used to the pressure needed compared to his old lines, saw a pothole at the last second, locked the brakes and went down.


----------



## zx10guy

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> He just got the brake lines installed and was heading home on Sunset. He wasn't used to the pressure needed compared to his old lines, saw a pothole at the last second, locked the brakes and went down.


 


 Still not convinced.  Because this still tells me it's 100% rider error and not due to the brake lines.  You just don't grab a fist full of front brake on a sport bike.  This is one of my gripes with the MSF classes.  They tell you to use all four fingers on the brake lever.  When with sport bikes you should only use two and I've seen some track guys and racers use one to finesse the application.  And as I've said, stainless brake lines do improve the braking consistency and feel of the brakes but not by a large night and day difference.  If you've said, he had just installed a new Brembo master or a set of Brembo monoblock calipers, then I would believe it more.  It's just poor technique here and not knowing what the bike's brakes can do in a panic situation.


----------



## zx10guy

Quote: 





sachu said:


> Have done both..And both are scary enough to make you crap yourself.
> 
> I have lost some of my confidence after going down 4 times this season.
> 
> ...


 


 Props to you for your persisstence and your drive to learn.
   
  I had to take a step back a couple of times at the track.  Last time was two years ago when my riding coach made me stay centered on the bike and focus on my technique more.  I was hanging off wrong and crossing up my body.  When I corrected this, it was a world of difference.


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





zx10guy said:


> Props to you for your persisstence and your drive to learn.
> 
> I had to take a step back a couple of times at the track.  Last time was two years ago when my riding coach made me stay centered on the bike and focus on my technique more.  I was hanging off wrong and crossing up my body.  When I corrected this, it was a world of difference.


 

 Yeah...am just glad it has all been low sides.. albeit the latter three on the track and two of those were at 65 mph.
   
  I need to work on the exact same thing..not hanging off at all in some places.. coasting too much before and sometimes into the turn, too quick on the way out (got me the last time i went down) and riding crossed up (almost in nearly every damn photo i have of me on the trak).
   
  Good thing is that i made friends of the instructors there..i am in touch with them duirng the off season and a couple of them are very encouraging.  Looking very much forward to relearning a few things and un learning a bunch more in 5-6 months time.


----------



## Draygonn

zx10guy said:


> Still not convinced.  Because this still tells me it's 100% rider error and not due to the brake lines.  You just don't grab a fist full of front brake on a sport bike.  This is one of my gripes with the MSF classes.  They tell you to use all four fingers on the brake lever.  When with sport bikes you should only use two and I've seen some track guys and racers use one to finesse the application.  And as I've said, stainless brake lines do improve the braking consistency and feel of the brakes but not by a large night and day difference.  If you've said, he had just installed a new Brembo master or a set of Brembo monoblock calipers, then I would believe it more.  It's just poor technique here and not knowing what the bike's brakes can do in a panic situation.




are you trolling or just having a bad day?


----------



## zx10guy

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> are you trolling or just having a bad day?


 


  No.  Just find it interesting when excuses come up covering up rider error.  So what's next?  Installed new levers and wasn't used to the lever pull so I locked up the brakes?


----------



## Astrozombie

ALways wondered where i could watch those races, does Speed show them? I've also wanted one of those little wiener bikes just to get a taste.


----------



## zx10guy

Quote: 





astrozombie said:


> ALways wondered where i could watch those races, does Speed show them? I've also wanted one of those little wiener bikes just to get a taste.


 

  Speed shows the MotoGP, World Superbikes, and AMA.  Coverage is marginal at best because Nascrap usually pre-empts or shuffles coverage.  In addition, they found it necessary to make watching the MotoGP races painful with the idiot US commentator that jumps in at the beginning of coverage at every break.  The regular commentators like Gavin Emmitt runs circles around this fool.  We don't need his help.


----------



## sachu

went motocrossing last friday. Within 2 mins sprained my ankle pretty bad and nearly **** my pants.
   
  It was an indoor track in Vancouver Washinton.
   
  A little too much for a beginner MX place and since i hadn't been on my dirt bike for over 6 months.
   
  I might try MX again at a mellower track this Friday if i can get my friend to go.
   
   
  Sub frame for my R6 has arrived. 
   
  Need to install it and get it inspected, get the salvage title and its going to be my track weapn next season. THough i think i'll have to spend a lot more time being slow and concentracting on basic cornering and braking before i attack the track.. else it will only be a weapon out to kill me!!  lol


----------



## KillforKandy

I've been wanting to get a sport bike for quite some time (Daytona 675 on my mind), but this audio, car, gun, knife, watch, camera stuff has been getting in the way. Haha. I've also been concerned with stories I hear of rider position discomfort for taller riders on the Daytona (6'2" 200lbs), but I'm sure it will be alright. 
   
   Alex


----------



## pigmode

More than anything else, keeping the bike clean is whats stopping me from picking one up. I used to keep my race bikes on the amateur-side of factory bike clean, and that's not a hobby or pastime, its a lifestyle. I seriously don't think I can keep a gungy bike.


----------



## ivantoar

I have been riding for 2 years.
   
  My first bike is a moped; Yamaha Spark 135. A 135cc single cylinder moped. Quite fun to ride, got punchy torque but bad top end power. Still have it with me and I use it quick or emergency rides. I have no picture of my bike, I just grab one from the internet.
   

   
  My second bike is a 2008 Kawasaki Ninja 250R. This bike is probably still be classified as a learners' bike for you guys, but believe me it's one of the premium bikes here. Sold that bike because it was left unused.
   

  
  So now I'm using a Yamaha Scorpio. It's a single cylinder 225cc bike.
   

   
  I live in South East Asia by the way. Big bikes are not common while mopeds are everywhere.


----------



## chewbroccoli

my babies. started off on the honda jazz 50cc in high school then got a 2008 ninja 250r in 2008, it's a great little city bike. when I calculated gas mileage last summer it was something like 55mpg.


----------



## ivantoar

Quote: 





chewbroccoli said:


> my babies. started off on the honda jazz 50cc in high school then got a 2008 ninja 250r in 2008, it's a great little city bike. when I calculated gas mileage last summer it was something like 55mpg.


 

 I only managed to get 42 mpg when I was using my Ninja 250R. Are you using stock muffler?


----------



## RuckDive

I might be joining your ranks with a scooter in the near future. I know, I know...it's no motorcycle...but it's a start


----------



## ivantoar

Quote: 





ruckdive said:


> I might be joining your ranks with a scooter in the near future. I know, I know...it's no motorcycle...but it's a start


 


  What are you going to get?


----------



## djsquared

2000 Kawasaki ZRX 1100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (click on photo for higher resolution!)
  18,000 miles
   
Mods and extras:
Corbin Smuggler saddle, with locking storage compartment
16/46 sprocket ratio (-1, +2 from factory--wheelie monster! Not that I do that sort of thing...)
Full Kerker exhaust (loud and growly deep--not a typical rice rocket sound 
Pods
Factory Pro stage 3 jet kit 
Custom steering damper
Custom fork brace
Motofab black exhaust hanger
bar-end mirrors
frame sliders


----------



## drewfus420

NICE 
  I love the ZRX's


----------



## sachu

wow.. nice looking set of wheels.
   
  I have put up my dirt bike up for sale. Don't use it enough to justify keeping it.
   
  Street bike still needs a left clip on swap. The ZX-6R clip on really throws off the balance when i ride the R6. Truly scary experience.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





drewfus420 said:


>


 


  Beautiful bike.


----------



## drewfus420

Thanks 
  I need some more recent pictures as I have done some more work on it. 100% garage built by me, I have been tweaking this bike for a little over 4 years now and I'm almost "done" (as if bikes are ever done)
   
  Drew


----------



## Redcarmoose

I was looking hard at one of these little toys last night. lol


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I'm really eyeing one of those Can Am Spyders.. Specifically the RS, at least a '07 or newer. There's a company called Aerocharger that makes a turbo kit for 'em that bumps the horsepower from a stock 93-ish to about 145.


----------



## ivantoar

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> I was looking hard at one of these little toys last night. lol


 

  

 Kawasaki Fury 125/Athlete. Very common in SE Asia. Seen a lot in my country and my friend owned one.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





ivantoar said:


> Kawasaki Fury 125/Athlete. Very common in SE Asia. Seen a lot in my country and my friend owned one.


 


   They are not really that popular here but they seem nice. They do not have great resale here, I figure just buy it and ride it till it dies. lol


----------



## ivantoar

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> They are not really that popular here but they seem nice. They do not have great resale here, I figure just buy it and ride it till it dies. lol


 


 Where do you live anyway? In my country, Kawasaki isn't to popular, market are almost controlled by Honda and Yamaha.
   
  Anyway, if you're looking for a bike like Kawasaki Fury, check out Suzuki Raider 150/Satria FU150 or Honda Sonic 125. Raider 150 looks like Fury but with 150cc DOHC engine, or even Sonic is better than Fury IMO. Fury is a no-no for me, too much vibration at higher RPMs. I heard Kawasaki is going to revise Fury with new model and probably new engine with manual clutch.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





ivantoar said:


> Where do you live anyway? In my country, Kawasaki isn't to popular, market are almost controlled by Honda and Yamaha.
> 
> Anyway, if you're looking for a bike like Kawasaki Fury, check out Suzuki Raider 150/Satria FU150 or Honda Sonic 125. Raider 150 looks like Fury but with 150cc DOHC engine, or even Sonic is better than Fury IMO. Fury is a no-no for me, too much vibration at higher RPMs. I heard Kawasaki is going to revise Fury with new model and probably new engine with manual clutch.


 


   That is so true! They have no resale in Jakarta. The big bikes made by Kawasaki which still are not that big sell well.


----------



## ivantoar

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> That is so true! They have no resale in Jakarta. The big bikes made by Kawasaki which still are not that big sell well.


 

 Then I recommend you to try it first before you buy it if that's possible. I'm quite disappointed by Fury's performance and comfort (engine vibration issue) and you might feel the same.
   
  In Jakarta, or I might say in whole Indonesia, Kawasaki's "big" bikes are priced higher than average bikes sold there, especially their top of the line, Ninja 250R. That could be one of the reasons why they don't sell very well. Their "big" bikes are also segmented. Not everybody likes 2 strokes sport bike and dirt bikes.
   
  I put "big" in quote because they aren't real big bikes. Even 250cc is a laughable learner's bike for Westerners.


----------



## bowei006

we..have a motorcycle fi?
   

   

   

   

   
   
 *more pics:http://imgur.com/a/JTWEK*


----------



## Maxtcc

I concur Yarrk!! I too didn't know to look for a Motorcycle fi.
   
  My riding began in 1981 with a Kawasaki 440 ltd: 

   
  like this one at first, then I cafe' d it to a 1/4 mile machine by 1982
   
  I Had it for another few years then I went to this:

  Kawasaki 1975 H2 Triple two stroke.
  but that was strictly for racing 1/4's
  Until I nearly took myself out, in a luskville fireball.
   
  Then I got this beauty:

  Loved it and this ride took me around North america Twice
  It went off Mount Seymour in 1994, and I almost went with it.
  I swore I would get another one, (very Hard to Find tough) so ....one day.
   
  So then I had one like this 1989 FJ 1200:

   
  until 1997 then a BMW k100rs:
   

   
  Toured the southern U.S. with it in 1999.
   
  But then I found my baby: 1987 FZx 750 S -FAZER

  which  started in my life as a salvage piece.  So piece by piece I rebuilt her back to flights of fantasy and cool air, and has been my ride steady since 2001.
   
  And Last summer I found her a TWIN SISTER , another 1987 FZx 750 S -FAZER :

  which is in the stages of an engine rebuild and parts search. But hopefully soon to ride.
   
  Oh, and hello fellow riders.


----------



## bowei006

Great story 
   
  .can we have some info on how you almost went down the cliff? :O
   
  I've also had some near misses on my Dirt Bikes....crazy acceleration on small dirt roads...is pretty dangerous.


----------



## Maxtcc

Well Okay twist my arm
  Funny story, It was on a wonderful autumn evening.  I had been having some fun with the twisties up and down mount Seymour outside North Vancouver. After an hour or so of scuffing elbows and knees, I came to the rest stop to re-pick up my gal at the time, it was the style for the non-squidly types to moor themselves there whilst  the other halves were out and about you see. So I picked her up to take ourselves back to the house, but instead she wanted to ride to the top of Mount Seymour where the ski lodges where so she could take some photos first before going back home. We went , then turned around and went back down.
  Well, while going back down I kind of got back into the swing of things in the twists and all that you know, back into the moment as it were. and I kind of forgot that she was on the back, you see I usually didn't do the twisties hard with a passenger right, 
  so I got into this one hairpin corner at some speed and all was going great, until she lurched up to see better towards the ocean....
   
  no traction , straight inertia out the backside of the curve
   
  .....It wasn't a cliff so much as a vast blank drop off into a canyon like crevice of about 600 ft. 
  We both flew about fifty feet straight out then about 40ft down through at tree and into some prickly bushes and she landed on top of me then we rolled , into one of the last few trees before the sheer drop off. 
  Now here is the funny bit, I saw my beautiful sweet lovely bike during that unsuccessful attempt of mine at flight,
  My bike flew past over my upside down legs , missed the tree that I fell down through, and sailed like the bird I wasn't , out and out and then I suppose down down down down, because by then I was quite busy with some other things. 
   
  I never did find my bike, though I hiked out there a few times over the next couple of years that  I  lived in Vancouver.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





maxtcc said:


> Well Okay twist my arm
> Funny story, It was on a wonderful autumn evening.  I had been having some fun with the twisties up and down mount Seymour outside North Vancouver. After an hour or so of scuffing elbows and knees, I came to the rest stop to re-pick up my gal at the time, it was the style for the non-squidly types to moor themselves there whilst  the other halves were out and about you see. So I picked her up to take ourselves back to the house, but instead she wanted to ride to the top of Mount Seymour where the ski lodges where so she could take some photos first before going back home. We went , then turned around and went back down.
> Well, while going back down I kind of got back into the swing of things in the twists and all that you know, back into the moment as it were. and I kind of forgot that she was on the back, you see I usually didn't do the twisties hard with a passenger right,
> so I got into this one hairpin corner at some speed and all was going great, until she lurched up to see better towards the ocean....
> ...


 

 Wow thanks 
   
  how banged up were you guys?
   
  Was she mad??
   
  How close was the motorcycle from hitting you(running you over)?
   
  poor motorcycle


----------



## Maxtcc

Ya I still, this long later, miss that motorcycle. Kind of like a first love.
  Even though I now have two of the very same bike, but its not the same.
  Well I don't quite know how the physics of the whole thing worked out but it seems to me that after a very brief slide to the edge of the tarmac we must of high sided and both been launched like a catapult out  towards the abyss with my bike taking the same trajectory out and over us in flight. Engine still purring as it went by I distinctly recall.
   
  Was the gal mad? No, I don't think so, kind of a small concussion I think,
  that and we were both into the edge of life lifestyle as I recall, free climbing, scuba, and fast stuff you know.
   
  Me,  I wound up with a broken wrist, cracked tibia, three broken ribs, cracked and chipped C4 vertebrae, and a fair gash on thigh that leaked blood like a water fountain.  So I cut off the bottom of my pants and made a tourniquet  dragged her up the rather steep incline to the road and we walked down the mountain to a restaraunt and got drunk, then I went to the hospital and she went home.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





maxtcc said:


> Ya I still, this long later, miss that motorcycle. Kind of like a first love.
> Even though I now have two of the very same bike, but its not the same.
> Well I don't quite know how the physics of the whole thing worked out but it seems to me that after a very brief slide to the edge of the tarmac we must of high sided and both been launched like a catapult out  towards the abyss with my bike taking the same trajectory out and over us in flight. Engine still purring as it went by I distinctly recall.
> 
> ...


 
  That is B.A....
   
  Life threatening crash....gets big gash...just wraps it. goes down to restuarant like a bauwss. hospital last...like a bauwss
   
  but wow..i can't believe she wasn't afraid. She must have been some gal!
   
  Let's see mine? I was only injured twice..with plenty of near heavy injury instances.
  1: I was going down a very narrow woodland trail on my off road bike. Someone was recording so I wanted to act all B.A and stuff. We were filming(just regular video) at this straightaway with a little recession in the ground in the middle where rain water filled in ...however it was shallow(1 feet) and had jagged rocks in the ground all over. So I wanted to be cool and went up to 5th gear. Kicked it down the trail and...was kinda loosing control a bit but not much...then came the little pond thing.. I hit it..my tire skewed and i whipped a super man into the bushes nearby....that hurt..but i had good protection on and the ground was soft 
  2: Overshot a jump...i had a mini bike for good fun....i flew about 6-7feet into the air..nothing for my big bikes..but this wasn't one. I slammed the ground and....my left..or was it right leg slammed onto the peg..i couldn't walk for half a month..didn't break it but it hurt soo soo bad.
   
  3:Near Death? Almost slammed into a friend going 60+MPH on dirt roads...basically they all involve almost slamming into things going at high speed. These all usually happened right when I got my bikes and I had trouble fitting or knowing how to use or control them properly. Especially my current bike. This is a motocross racing bike..so it has some serious acceleration and power..and boy...had some very close one's. My frame just fits..and gosh the inertia and momentium at times will just prevent me from adequately hitting the brakes or down shifting.


----------



## Maxtcc

Ya , she was hot , and fiery and well, somethings seem great at the time, but life it teaches you things.
   
  That motocross sounds something like my Fazer the day I got it from the dealer.  I had previously only ridden my Kawasakis , had no idea what I was getting into.
  The dealer took me out to the garage after it had been prepped . I got on it  put on the old helmet and grabbed the throttle.  
  Three blocks down the street and into sixth gear I finally got the front end back on the ground after going through two red lights and of few swearwords later.
   
  I hope that you too have learned a few valuable lessons  and that your luck continues to hold out.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





maxtcc said:


> Ya , she was hot , and fiery and well, somethings seem great at the time, but life it teaches you things.
> 
> That motocross sounds something like my Fazer the day I got it from the dealer.  I had previously only ridden my Kawasakis , had no idea what I was getting into.
> The dealer took me out to the garage after it had been prepped . I got on it  put on the old helmet and grabbed the throttle.
> ...


 


  Wow... that sounds like a legit bike. I've heard of people on hayabusa's doing that 
   
  Same thing(but on much smaller sclae) happened to me when I was on an Kawasaki KX85. The suspension was soft..way soft. And I test drove it, I usually ride full sizers so I was just playing around on first gear. I sat down, and gunned it up an incline. I ride 2 strokes but I didn't realize the powerband of this bike was in first gear(somewhat rare for me) and man...did I almost fall off and eat...crap. I was just going decently and then a quick throttle pull and wham the bike pulls a wheelie with me being unprepared. Wow. 
   
  This is usually the bike I ride:

   
   
  I was on this bike in the story above

   
   
   
  As you can tell motocross bike's seat heights are....way off the ground. You need to have at least some height to get on one and not fall off. Especially that full sizer of my. I can only tip toe. I usually just keep one foot on the ground and one on the peg though.


----------



## sachu

First real ride of the 2012 season for me this year. Took it out yesterday for an hour long ride ..about 40 miles..took it easy as I am still rather spooked after having crashed a few times last season..


----------



## Maxtcc

Well ya gotta get back in the saddle, as they say! It does look like you need some new skins on that bike though. Especially, in rainy Portland. that is Oregon I take it. I have had some good rides around your parts, when I lived in Vancouver.


----------



## sachu

Naa, those Q2s have another 800-1000 miles to go before i replace them.
   
  Also have my track day tires that have less than 50 miles on them sitting in the garage. Have signed up for one day at the Ridge in Washington come July 12th.
   
  Trying to get my buddies to go trail riding this sunday.. hopefully the nasty cold will be gone by then.
   
  I did pick up a pair of Alpinestars GP Plus gloves yesterday since i lost my Fieldsheer Apex ones..


----------



## lungStruck

Mine is a 2005 Honda Shadow Aero 750.  Love it.  It's been the perfect bike for me.  I love the classic styling and the fact that it looks bigger than it really is.  Most of my rides are 100 miles or less day trips, and for that it's a big enough bike.  50-55 mpg.
   

   
  Accessories right now include MC Enterprises heel/toe shifter w/ floorboards, Slipstreamer windshield, Mustang wide touring seat and some unknown brand bags.  Planning to add an LED taillight this year.


----------



## sachu

Nice!
   
   
  WEnt for a ride with a really experienced rider on tuesday.. defintiely helped me gain some confidence back ..felt good.
   
  Ordered some stomp grip pads for the bike.
   
  Testing out my new alpinestars GP plus gloves ..the bike ain't looking too bad for having been crashed 4 times now  ..


----------



## livewire

He's got your back.


----------



## livewire

Idyllwild to Banning is a great place to contemplate canyons...


----------



## livewire

Fazer - Shmazer.
  Radar detector at the ready. LEO aint got nuthin on me.


----------



## sachu

This has been a good week personally for me with respect to biking.
   
  Got my first track day in of the year at the RIdge near Shelton Washington. Going down the corkscrew wasn't terribly fun . Was real nervous to begin with as i hadn't really ridden seriously since my crash back in september of last year. SO thursday was all about getting back on the bike and getting comfortable and feeling relaxed. BY the end of the day felt pretty decent on the bike. Turns 1 through 7 were a blast for me.
   
   

   
  Day was going great till it turned into a major bummer!
   
  A homie got clobbered going into the cork screw section on the last session of the day by an idiot who must've thought he was Rossi or Stoner  
   





   
   
  ALso got in a fair bit of dirt riding yesterday..mostly goat tracks in the Tillamook rainforest.Very picturesque, perfect weather


----------



## Mcarter3

Been riding 3 years on a 02 R6. Every time I ride it I itch to take it to the track but right now my fun money is used for go kart racing which is incredibly fun. I want to track my bike and my car and race and I hate that I have to pick one


----------



## Dragunov-21

Here's my new (to me) ride.  2006 ZX6R - last of the 636s.


----------



## Old Pa

A cautionary tale:  Coming home from breakfast Monday (Labor Day) morning on my Husaberg 570FE motorcycle just before 1000hrs, on a narrow, shoulderless, closed-in piece of undulating tarmac two miles from the house, a young woman in a borrowed full-size late model GM pick-up, and on her cell phone, tried to “James Dean” me while she was making an unsignalled left turn without pause on a blind curve.  I was already going slowly because sight lines in the area are very close, traffic was up, and I have driven this road for over twenty-five years.  The actual accident presented to me very uniquely; the visual image of the big speeding truck head-on in my lane appeared and before I could even process it as “vehicle”, I was on my front brake.  The front tire, trying to bank left and then brake hard, washed out, levered the handlebars violently, and I low-sided forcefully on my left side.  I’m afraid with the suddenness, the fear and the pain, I screamed for a while on the roadway just like an animal.  And then I saw my leg; nothing I could fix at home.[size=14.166666030883789px][/size]
 [size=14.166666030883789px][/size]
Everybody was very good to me, people stopped, the woman driving the truck called an ambulance, the POs and EMTs showed up, triaged my situation, got my bike out of the way (and I called for a tow) and I was in the Abbott Northwestern emergency department within the hour.  I never lost consciousness and my uninformed opinion of no fractured bones and no head or neck injuries proved accurate.  My boot, jacket and pants were trashed on the left side, although I slid a total of only 10 to 15 feet after low-siding.[size=14.166666030883789px][/size]
 [size=14.166666030883789px][/size]
It took nine hours to process through the emergency department and, since I now live alone, I had to manipulate them into releasing me after I got somebody to come pick me up and give me a ride home.  The main risk has been having the stiches on my leg de-hisc (pull out), because, as it was explained to me, with the laceration completely across the top of my leg above my knee, they only had one bite of the apple to get it stitched and healed.  If I pulled the stitches out, there would be nothing else left  to sew on to.  I have a picture of the un-repaired wound, but it's nothing you want to see, although they came from all over the hospital and across the street to look at it.  22 stitches to close.  So I have been very slow and careful, and there have been challenges taking care of myself and the girls, but when I was seen in ortho clinic last Thursday morning, the stiches were good, there was no indication my quads capsule had been damaged and there was no sign of infection.  I even tried to go off of the narcotic pain-killers last Thursday.  Big mistake.  Reducing pain meds is still somewhere in the future.[size=14.166666030883789px][/size]
 [size=14.166666030883789px][/size]
So I am getting better and doing fine and will make a complete recovery with no remaining residual effects.  It will just take a little time.  Indeed, I feel quite blessed and very grateful considering that if my 58-year-old reactions had not been what they were, I would have gone straight into the side of the accelerating truck (the driver told PO's and her adjuster that when she saw me, she accelerated "to get out of his way"), high-sided, spun and probably would have been hurt much more.  Or the other alternative.   And although no citations were issued, the other driver's insurance adjuster has taken full liability for my injuries and the damage to the Husaberg.  The yoga, the meditation, and the Holy Spirit were all with me.  May they always be with you.  Namaste![size=14.166666030883789px] [/size]


----------



## SONGsanmanwah

Old Pa! It's good to know that you're OK!
   
  I have a 650cc Versys and a 110cc KSR. Both are fun bikes.
   
  .
   
  Myself on the left with a buddy on his bike. Our little gang's been riding together since college years a quarter century ago.
   
   

  Riding to Northern Vietnam town of Sa Pa. Nice place!


----------



## Maxtcc

Glad you are weathering it well Dude. There is no replacement for experience in a situation like that. You gotta let the automatic motor functions kick in and bypass the thinking brain in order to react quickly enough. Probably saved a lot of damage to the bike too.
  Keep the cheer up!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Now this is the "Fi" I was looking for! Will be a nice read for tonight.
   
  Been riding since 85 (83 if you count riding a 50cc legally at 16 or 81 if illegally counts as well  ).
  First 15 years of Hondas give or take, then a Suzuki, now 12 years of Beamers with one Triumph alongside for a short time.
   
  If I remember correct the list goes like this:
  Honda MTX50, CBX750, CB1000F, CB Seven Fifty, ST1100, VFR800, ST1300
  Suzuki GSX1400
  BMW K1200RS, R1150GS, again R1150GS and a third one on the way. This is my winter bike.
  Triumph Thunderbird 1700 fully tuned. Big mistake.
  Next up: R1200GS (2013 model) and the naked bike version of the S1000RR when it finally comes out plus an MV Agusta Rivale 800 end of next year.
  Keeping the R1150GS and K1200RS though, busy ordering the parts to fully tune them.


----------



## SurfWax

My current favorite, Harley Night Train, one day...one day


----------



## AppleheadMay

My two next bikes, hopefully both next year.
  The chics are optional. Quite expensive sadly.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Triumph Thunderbird 1700 fully tuned. Big mistake.


 
   
  Big mistake ?


----------



## AppleheadMay

Yup. Didn't I tell you yet? Has been a while since we chatted.
  I always wanted a custom/chopper/cruiser ... whatever you want to call it but knew these don't handle all that well. I also never found a model that was 100% my taste.
  Unless I found the blue/white Thunderbird 1600/1700.
  All the reviews in the magazines I read as well as on the web claim this bike is the best handling chopper ever.
  As I totally liked the looks of this one I went out to buy one. Not longer available in this color. Called all Triumph dealers in the country and all said the same.
  Until I found one that had a demo with 800km in the color I wanted. I completely tuned the bike, 1700cc Big Bore kit and all.
  But after riding it for a while it became apparent that what I always thought about choppers is true: they're only good for driving straight ahead, long slight winding roads is ok but twisdty roads like we have in thew Ardens here or the Alps is not for a Cruiser. 
  Pegs scraping at every turn and roundebaoout upto the point where they scrape too much and something else that doesn't wanna bend  is about to scrape. At that point you have a problem. 
  You simply can not ride these bikes in some kind of sporty way. I'm used to enduros, nakeds and sport tourers, the fun stuff thus. No fun for me with a chopper.
   
  Beauty though, some tasteful accessories, 114PS and 165Nm, beats a Rocket III in the first three gears as I heard from the new owner. And a hell of a sound!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Some of the other bikes I don't have anymore.
   
  My MTX50. Usually had some stickers on the front shield but it was under reapir as usual. You can see the brake lever bent. =)
  The only photo I have silly enough, I'm not much of a picture taker.
   
   

   
   
  CBX750F, my first real bike.
   
   

   
   
  My father got interetsted in bikes as well and bought him a CBR1000F. Couldn't ride it and instead of selling it I got it, so I had two bikes then. More powerful but simply not as good as the CBX.
   
   

   
  Years later when I sold the two bikes I got me two others: CB Seven Fifty and ST1100 Pan European.
   
   

   

   
  Again years later, replaced by VFR800 and ST1300 Pan European. The VFR was actually meant for my wife but she gave it up after a couple of weeks. Again, one more bike for me.  =)
   
   

   

   
  Was missing a naked bike so I sold the Pan and got me a GSX1400 instead.


----------



## customcoco

I've just discovered that one of my neighbors owns a bimota tesi 3d... I'm in love with this neighborhood


----------



## AppleheadMay

That's a damn special bike. No idea how it handles though. This model saw life through the thesis on frame development of a student.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> That's a damn special bike. No idea how it handles though. This model saw life through the thesis on frame development of a student.


 

 Oh yes it is, it looks wonderful... I wonder how it compares to vyrus' offering since they use the very same technology.


----------



## customcoco




----------



## AppleheadMay

Certainly special, not that pretty IMO. I wonder how it rides without a front fork.
  In any case, I'd happily settle for this one: best racer on the planet atm (highest power, best handling and most advanced technology), lower price and German craftsmanship instead of Italian.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Certainly special, not that pretty IMO. I wonder how it rides without a front fork.
> In any case, I'd happily settle for this one: best racer on the planet atm (highest power, best handling and most advanced technology), lower price and German craftsmanship instead of Italian.


 
  It looks great, but "my" vyrus is lighter AND more powerful (211Bhp/158kg wet)...


----------



## customcoco

Pierobon Hstreet (road version of the F042) :


----------



## Old Pa

The healing continues:


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> It looks great, but "my" vyrus is lighter AND more powerful (211Bhp/158kg wet)...


 
   
  OK, this means war! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







   
   
   
  I can't seem to find dry weight for the Vyrus but the HP4 is 169kg dry (without optional competition package which has just about every piece of plastic replaced by carbon, so it'll a be a lot lighter still). Careful with wet weight, sometimes it's fluids included but not gasoline, sometimes it does include gasoline as well as other fluids. Depends on how honest the manufacturur is. BMW adds 30 with full tank.
  Also, while less weight is an advantage it can also be too light thus decreasing stability at high speed. 
   
   
   
  For horsepower some manufacturers give crankshaft power instead of rear wheel power. The drivetrain, be it chain, belt or shaft, always takes away a nice amount of power. Also, some manufacturers tend to exaggerate, some give lower numbers than the bike really has. Combine the two in worst and best case scenario and you get the idea ...
  Do note that 211bhp is for a tuned Vyrus though, the standard bike has 183bhp.
  Dunno about Bimota but BMW gives low value rear wheel power.
  To compare with a Ducati panigale S: 
  - BMW claims 193bhp and 112Nm and delivers 200bhp and 113Nm with the HP4.
  - Ducati claims 195bhp and 132Nm and delivers 186bhp and 127Nm with the Panigale.
   
   
   
  And most importantly, how does the bike handle?
  Not all reports are in favor of the Tesi's suspension (upon which the Vyrus's is based). I quote:
   
  "For many proponents of two-wheeled alternative thought, the issue of finding a better way to hang a bike's steering wheel has been a matter of debate ever since BMW gave us the first telescopic fork almost 70 years ago. Apart from the brave-but-ultimately unsuccessful 1993-'94 Yamaha GTS1000 with its James Parker-developed RADD front end, it's been a regrettable fact of commercial life that no major manufacturer--except, inevitably, BMW--has dared to be different. The perceived wisdom is that nothing works better than a conventional fork, and anyone trying to prove otherwise is foolish, deranged or stubborn.
Read more: http://www.motorcyclistonline.com/firstrides/122_0608_2006_vyrus_985_c3_4v/viewall.html#ixzz2GM83osdO"
   
  Even BMW who uses Telelever for the front and Paralever for the rear suspensions of all models (except the cheaper 1 and 2-in-line models due to cost considerations) opted for a conventional fork with upside-down suspension for their race machine.
   
   
   
  So, I'll get me a HP4 and I'll meet you with your Vyrus in Croix-en-Ternois for a duel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Only one long straight and a hell of a lot of 90 and 180 degrees there, ideal to test suspension and handling. And it's about halfway inbetween us.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> OK, this means war!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





customcoco said:


>





> If only I could....


 
   
  No worries, not really my type of bike anyway. The only thing remotely comparable I am interested in is the semisports or sports touring type, like the K1300S HP, a newer version of the K1200RS I have.
  Won't buy that one though as I still like the older and rounder looks of my RS better and I put a lot of money into tuning the bike. Also, I believe that in 2013 or 2014 there will be a completely new version of it that will incorporate all the technical stuff the HP4 and new R1200GS LC have. That one I will get as soon as they make it in blue/white.
  Still, the HP4 is supersexy though!
   
  K1300S HP:


----------



## disastermouse

I'm motorcycle only (no car at all) on a 2005 SV1000s. I crashed it at seventy (and have the ortho hardware to prove it). After healing, I ripped the fairing off and installed a headlight bulb kit, LED blinkers, and bar-end mirrors as well as rehabbing the rest. The insurance company was going to total it as Act of God but couldn't prove I hit the deer (and I honestly probably didn't - just lost traction trying to avoid it) - so I left the paint marker 'toe tag' on her...it's slowly wearing off the gas tank.


----------



## disastermouse

Huh...not many bikers on head-fi?


----------



## Stitch

Havent looked at this thread for ages tbh. It doesn't seem to be very active here.

Just for good measure, some shots of my bike 









Edit-photo's didnt show


----------



## buttons252

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Huh...not many bikers on head-fi?


 
  I'd love to go motorcycle only but its really tough in michigan    
   
  I am in the market for a power cruiser like the yamaha warrior, vtx 1800, mean streak ,etc.  I find them way more comfortable and they make going slow actually fun.  When I had my 02 busa, i just wanted to go 140 everywhere.  Not only that but insurance on another hayabusa is about $2000 a year for me.


----------



## Stitch

Used last sunday for playing outside with my vmax.
  160km with coffee and applepie halfway  With temperatures around 20 degr. C and mostly clear sky it was one of the first real beautifull days of the year, a real treat to cruise the countryside.
   
  Motorcycling; The art of getting from point A to point A in a very elaborate way


----------



## FluxMaven

Quote: 





stitch said:


> Motorcycling; The art of getting from point A to point A in a very elaborate way


 
  Or a very efficient way. I bought my GS500 back when I had a V8 truck and the bike averages 50mpg and the truck was closer to 15 lol 
   
  PS. Point A to Point A? So motorcycling gets you nowhere?


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





fluxmaven said:


> Or a very efficient way. I bought my GS500 back when I had a V8 truck and the bike averages 50mpg and the truck was closer to 15 lol
> 
> PS. Point A to Point A? So motorcycling gets you nowhere?


 

 In a way 
  I ment the cruising around^^


----------



## SONGsanmanwah

I'm also motorcycle-only. Currently riding a Kawi Versys 650. Here's my clip of a trip from Northern Thailand to North Vietnam two years ago. Enjoy!


----------



## walls

Nice scoots!   Heres mine..


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





songsanmanwah said:


> I'm also motorcycle-only. Currently riding a Kawi Versys 650. Here's my clip of a trip from Northern Thailand to North Vietnam two years ago. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Definitely want to try that one day!


----------



## Mcarter3

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Certainly special, not that pretty IMO. I wonder how it rides without a front fork.
> In any case, I'd happily settle for this one: best racer on the planet atm (highest power, best handling and most advanced technology), lower price and German craftsmanship instead of Italian.


 
  Dream bike right here!


----------



## nk77

I'd have to get used to the dinosaur claw marks though....


----------



## Mcarter3

Embrace the vents! MOAR VENTS!


----------



## mvrk10256

Current bike pre mods


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





mcarter3 said:


> Embrace the vents! MOAR VENTS!


 
   
  Haha....I could get used to them just for that bike. Although I am partial to Italians...


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





mvrk10256 said:


> Current bike pre mods


 
   
  Tell me you took that picture yourself? That is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## nk77

Not sure if anyone has watched this superbike shootout: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2toWydSqqCg
   
  I always had a fascination for MV but that Beamer does look tasty in the blue and white. Almost like the Konica Minolta fairing scheme..I think I may have to change my mind about the Italians...


----------



## mvrk10256

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Tell me you took that picture yourself? That is pleasing to the eye.


 
  Ya its my image. I massaged it slightly.


----------



## sanyourse

hat they made the 1100 THEN THEY STUPIDLY WENT TO A RF900...very uncomfortable) Here is my Katana1100:


----------



## darkswan

KTM 300EXC here. Street legal 2 strokes are fun.  I'll post some pics later (If I remember)


----------



## BaasTurbo

Nice rides, people. ANY M/C is nice and entertaining once in the saddle, it's the main difference with cars IMHO. Already posted these in the car-fi thread... my bad. Anyhow, here are my bikes. I need two of them so at least one always runs. 





And I get to work in the M/C business on a daily basis (lowly after-sales job, though). Lucky me... or not. Depends what happened.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Here's a picture of my Honda SuperHawk 996 also known as a VTR1000F:


----------



## BaasTurbo

stratocasterman said:


> Here's a picture of my Honda SuperHawk 996 also known as a VTR1000F




Ah, the venerable Firestorm (in Europe). GREAT bike!


----------



## Occy

Here's one of my 2-wheeled toys.
  
 1965 Ducati 250 Mach 1. At the time it was Ducati's fastest production bike, and the world's fastest <250cc production bike. It'll do 100MPH in the speed tuck position providing I don't have a headwind 
  

  
  
 I did 3000miles over 11 days on it september as part of the MotoGiro Australia for vintage Italian bikes. Apart from a spectacular battery failure it didn't miss a beat


----------



## aamefford

^^^ Wow! She's a beauty!


----------



## Occy

occy said:


> Here's one of my 2-wheeled toys.
> 
> 1965 Ducati 250 Mach 1. At the time it was Ducati's fastest production bike, and the world's fastest <250cc production bike. It'll do 100MPH in the speed tuck position providing I don't have a headwind
> 
> ...


 
  
 Welcomed this bad boy to the stable yesterday... (I still have the Mach 1 above as well)
  
 2010 Ducati 1098 Streetfighter 'S'


----------



## Arty McGhee

Dude

That Ducati is sick

New tires on my sporty


----------



## Silverprout

My 1968 solex 3800... all the parts are original (yes tires too).
 Work fine.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Summer is finally starting here again


----------



## Andylaser

My Triumph Tiger 800.


----------



## karlgerman

simply red!


----------



## pigmode

Got this for city commuting. Maybe adding a Hypermotard or Street Triple R early next year.


----------



## jasonb

I just got this beast on Tuesday August 12th. A 2014 Suzuki DRZ400SM supermoto. I got it as a used 2014 with only 550 miles on it for $1000 less than the price of one with 0 miles. So far all I've done to her was to remove the huge ugly tail light and fender and replaced it with the one in the pictures and I also put a fender bag on the rear fender. It's just big enough to hold the factory tool kit, and a bottle of water or a sandwich. It'll also hold a CD or two as I found out tonight when I picked up the new Opeth album. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  

  
 I had riden dirt bikes since I was a young kid so this thing feels very natural for me to ride. My first street legal bike was actually a 2003 Kawasaki Ninja ZX636 that I bought and rode i think back in 2005/2006. I was only 20 at the time, but I respected the power and had no issues with accidents or tickets. I eventually had to sell that bike to buy a new car. Then a few years later I tried a KTM690SMC supermoto which unfortunately only lasted for 6 weeks before a car turned in front of me and it was totaled. I broke my collarbone and got some very minor road rash. It took about 5-6 years before I could no longer fight the itch to get another bike.
  
 This thing is pretty sweet though. A lot of people say that this model bike has no power, but I think it's fine. All stock its 35 HP to the rear wheel and I've read of people getting 60 HP to the rear wheel with this same engine with a good amount of work. I'll put a full exhaust on it, do the airbox mod that everybody does, and jet the carb soon I'm sure, which should bring it to about 40 HP at the rear wheel. I'll definitely be doing that by next spring. A bigger carb and different cams should bring it to about 45 HP if I want even more later on. After that it'd be a big bore, possibly a stroker kit, an even bigger carb, higher compression and some head/valvetrain work for even more power if I feel like wasting all my money. The big benefit to this bike rather than converting a motocross bike is the service intervals. This engine is very low maintenance. The only work I want to have to do is oil changes and upgrades. I didn't want to be messing with valve clearances every week, and rebuilding a complete top end every year or two. I have a lot of favorite things about this bike, including comfort over a sport bike, but what is really fun is the twisty roads. This thing just falls right into the corners and so far has stuck to the road like glue.


----------



## immtbiker

The second love of my life:


----------



## pigmode

jasonb said:


> I just got this beast on Tuesday August 12th. A 2014 Suzuki DRZ400SM supermoto. I got it as a used 2014 with only 550 miles on it for $1000 less than the price of one with 0 miles. So far all I've done to her was to remove the huge ugly tail light and fender and replaced it with the one in the pictures and I also put a fender bag on the rear fender. It's just big enough to hold the factory tool kit, and a bottle of water or a sandwich. It'll also hold a CD or two as I found out tonight when I picked up the new Opeth album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I'm trying to convince myself into not buying a new Duke 690.


----------



## Drums4money

My two-wheeled motorized diversions:
 The Honda's a work in process.  Needs the carbs sorted so it's close to being road-worthy.  Probably just in time for winter.
 The Guzzi is a really-really fast tractor.  Plenty of pull and a very satisfying ride around the PA countryside. 
 Ducati is the 1st bike I ever lusted for & can't contain the grin every time I'm lucky enough to fire it up.  Handling is telepathic.
  
 Honda CL 200

  
  
  
 Moto Guzzi 1200S

  
  
 Ducati S2R


----------



## Occy

I'm doing the distinguished gentlemans ride on Sunday. This was started 2 years ago by friends who run the Sydney Cafe Racer's group after they saw an image of Don Draper sitting on an old bike in his suit looking all dapper.

  
 In it's third year now, ithe DGR has spread to 220 cities around the world, and this year it's raised over $1.2million for prostate cancer.
 If you can spare a few bucks, feel free to sponsor me. For the cynical members, $1 for ever KM that the bike doesn't break down could be a fun game! 
 http://www.gentlemansride.com/rider/OctaneAu
  
 I also washed and kicked over the Mach 1 this afternoon. Started first kick! (last time it was started was early Aug on the Australian MotoGiro)


----------



## Drums4money

Good grief that Mach 1 is gorgeous!


----------



## Arty McGhee

First kick
Much respect

Nice shoes too


----------



## immtbiker

Holy Moley.
  
 You guys see this???


----------



## Drums4money

Looks like the HP & top speed wars are back on!


----------



## immtbiker

I got a chance to rent this up in Boston last weekend. Did 350 miles down to/on Cape Cod and up to New Hampshire.
 It was upper 80°s both days.
  
 A true "Indian" Summer weekend:
  

  
*Indian Chieftan*.
 It was pretty awesome. Had great pull in the first 3 gears (much better than the comparable Harley Ultraglide models).
  
 It's a 111 vs. an HD 103, and the pipes are tuned to allow the deep rumble without the extreme loud barking and farting that HD is known for.
  
 $24K for this model, $27K for the fully loaded Roadmaster version (heated seats!)
  
 Going from my ZX-14 it was quite an alternate universe.


----------



## jasonb

Lets dig this thread back up since motorcycle season is here.
  

  

  

  
  
 Supermoto is the most fun you can have on two wheels. I've riden all types of bikes, and for me this is it.


----------



## immtbiker

Looking for a peg lowering kit.
  
 Anyone know of a good one that they have had good experience with?


----------



## jaylevine

immtbiker said:


> Looking for a peg lowering kit.
> 
> Anyone know of a good one that they have had good experience with?




what kind of bike?


----------



## immtbiker

ZX-14.
  
 Installed the Corbin kit last week and did 1000+ miles in the White and Green Mountains this weekend.
  
 Although the lowering kit did, indeed take the pressure off of my knees, since they go 3/4" down, out, and back, there are too
 many disadvantages to really enjoy them. Pegs are in the way when I have my feet on the ground (for moving the bike or stabilizing while my wife climbs on),
 more heat from the pipes, and the peg to brake and peg to shifter orientation are awkward at least.


----------



## aqsw

Motorcycle freak. 
Currently owned. 
1973 Kawasaki 750 - 2 stroke (widow maker) 14000 miles
1975 Kawasaki 900-Z1 22000 km (bought new, original owner)
1982 Honda 900 Custom 8000 km
2004 Kawasaki VN 2000 59000 km(bought new, original owner)
2006 Suzuki Burgman executive(wifes)
2009 Suzuki Burgman executi
2006 Harley Sportster 800. Won in raffle. About 100 km on it. I drive it around the block once a year. Wanted to give to my wife or daughter, but they wanted no part of it.
Have owned over 40 in my lifetime .Big passion of mine.

Bikes in the summer, headfi in the winter.


----------



## Arty McGhee

aqsw said:


> Motorcycle freak.
> Currently owned.
> 1973 Kawasaki 750 - 2 stroke (widow maker) 14000 miles


 
  
 that bike was the stuff of legends back in the day
 a friend had the 250 cc version and it was a speedy little bike
 never seen a 750, one of the fastest production bike of its day
 is it in good running condition?
  
 (i ride an '06 sportster, i'm old...)


----------



## aqsw

occy said:


> Welcomed this bad boy to the stable yesterday... (I still have the Mach 1 above as well)
> 
> 2010 Ducati 1098 Streetfighter 'S'




Wow, beautiful bike. I remember taking a mechanical course in the early 70s. I had to take that motor apart and put it back together again.
love those ducatis

Sorry, wrong bike, see next post.

Although this is a frickin nice bike.


----------



## aqsw

occy said:


> Here's one of my 2-wheeled toys.
> 
> 1965 Ducati 250 Mach 1. At the time it was Ducati's fastest production bike, and the world's fastest <250cc production bike. It'll do 100MPH in the speed tuck position providing I don't have a headwind
> 
> ...


this is the bike I mean. WOW


----------



## aqsw

arty mcghee said:


> that bike was the stuff of legends back in the day
> a friend had the 250 cc version and it was a speedy little bike
> never seen a 750, one of the fastest production bike of its day
> is it in good running condition?
> ...



I bought it about 1977 from a buddy . I had a 750 Honda at the time and he gave me $500.00. and the widowmaker for the Honda.
I dont ride it, although I do start her up and take her aound the block every year.
Never heard of a 250cc verion. I know there was a 500 cc.

It's a two stroke. You get lots of funny looks nowadays.


----------



## swannie007

My Italian mistress, Lola. I'm getting a little old for her now(60) so have put her up for sale to buy a more comfortable machine as well as accommodate a pillion as my wife wants to join me for my rides now that her back is healed after a motor accident. Tons of mods and looks dead sexy!


----------



## immtbiker

occy said:


> Here's one of my 2-wheeled toys.
> 
> 1965 Ducati 250 Mach 1. At the time it was Ducati's fastest production bike, and the world's fastest <250cc production bike. It'll do 100MPH in the speed tuck position providing I don't have a headwind
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Cafe Racer!
  
 Velocity TV has a wonderful self titled show, now in it's 5th season. They take old bikes of all types and turn them into a "Cafe"


----------



## customcoco

aqsw said:


> Motorcycle freak.
> Currently owned.
> 
> 2006 Harley Sportster 800. Won in raffle. About 100 km on it. I drive it around the block once a year. Wanted to give to my wife or daughter, but they wanted no part of it.





>


 
 How much would it cost to ship it to my door ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Besides :


----------



## aqsw

customcoco said:


> How much would it cost to ship it to my door ?
> 
> Besides :




I have a 14 year old grandson who has his eyes on it. We just have to convince his Mom. Although she sure liked when I took her on rides when she was a child.


----------



## Arty McGhee

got my inspection sticker this morning
 good to go for another year


----------



## immtbiker

Is that HD engine a "103"?.


----------



## Arty McGhee

immtbiker said:


> Is that HD engine a "103"?.






883 cc


----------



## customcoco

aqsw said:


> I have a 14 year old grandson who has his eyes on it. We just have to convince his Mom. Although she sure liked when I took her on rides when she was a child.


 

 Wonderful, keep it that way.


----------



## aqsw

arty mcghee said:


> 883 cc




Yes , it is the small sportster


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks.


----------



## karlgerman

The 1199S had been replaced with a 1299S. Looks the same---is not!
 This was the Day of switching.


----------



## Arty McGhee

oh its happening again
 (ducati envy)
 nice bikes


----------



## immtbiker

Cool moto .gif


----------



## Stealthyduc

karlgerman said:


> The 1199S had been replaced with a 1299S. Looks the same---is not!
> This was the Day of switching.


 
 Very jealous right now. I've had my 848 for about 5 years now and looking at the 1299s.


----------



## Simon Templar

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new Indian Chief Dark Horse.  Just waiting for a couple other issues to resolve themselves first.
  
 HOWEVER....should anyone have a 1989-93 Suzuki GSX1100 (Katana) (that hasn't been beaten and abused to hell) that they're selling, feel free to PM me.
  
  
  
  
 ....sT


----------



## immtbiker

I had a 93' Suzuki Katana from '94 until 2009. The only problems I had with it, was the mirrors were horrible (jumped all over the place..worthless) and the fairing mushroom screws cracked the area around every hole, and fell out, even with locktite.


----------



## immtbiker

simon templar said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a new Indian Chief Dark Horse.  Just waiting for a couple other issues to resolve themselves first.
> 
> HOWEVER....should anyone have a 1989-93 Suzuki GSX1100 (Katana) (that hasn't been beaten and abused to hell) that they're selling, feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...


 

 Had fun last year with this:


----------



## Simon Templar

immtbiker said:


> I had a 93' Suzuki Katana from '94 until 2009. The only problems I had with it, was the mirrors were horrible (jumped all over the place..worthless) and the fairing mushroom screws cracked the area around every hole, and fell out, even with locktite.


 
  
  
 Back in the '80s, I had a friend (long since passed away now, though) who owned a Suzuki dealership.  In mid-'88 or so, I got the first '89 Katana 1100 that crossed the state line inbound.  I put the Suzuki re-branded Krausers on it and rode it until I sold it in '93.  I had been riding since the late '60's and was getting kind of burnt out on bikes.
  
 The kid who bought it from me had no business being on that bike.  I seriously considered refusing to sell it to him.  I've little doubt in my mind that, before the end of the summer, he either destroyed my Kat or himself...I just never found out which it was.
  
 Never really regretted getting out of riding at that time. It's only been in the last 18 months or so that I've gotten the itch again...hence, the Dark Horse.  Always thought it might be kinda nice to find another Kat like my old one as a project bike to go with it.
  
 The 89 and 90 Kats were pretty good all in all.  The later ones did have the problems you mentioned....mirrors and 'glass cracks.  Later ones also were partial to alternator troubles as well.  I suspect Suzu switched to a cheaper glass later in the run.
  
  
  
 ....sT


----------



## jasonb

spring is coming.... lets wake this thread up


----------



## delfine22

*sigh*
  
 One summer I will fulfill my fantasy of riding my own custom cafe/bobber. Ive always wanted to do it, but haven't even gotten my motorcycle license yet.


----------



## pigmode

Bought *another* CRF250L 5 months ago. The plan was to pick up a KTM 690 Duke, been wanting one for a long time, but decided to wait another year to make way for other projects. Now I'm worried they'll move production to India, at which point the 690 will be struck off my list. Second choice will be an EXC350F with SM wheels.


----------



## DrakeShot

jasonb said:


> spring is coming.... lets wake this thread up


 
 Awesome ride. Do you have a off-road set up on this?


----------



## herrsmith

Resurrecting this thread for my moto journey (so far).

It started humbly with a 1980 CX500C. But that lasted hardly a year before I got the itch to upgrade. I moved on to a 2001 SV650. It was great. I pushed the button and it ran (I'm looking at you, 30 year old Honda in Western NY). But, eventually I decided that it just wasn't particularly fun. Enter, 2007 Aprilia Tuono. Too. Much. Fun. I still love that bike even though I had to sell because I was moving across the Atlantic Ocean. I'm looking for a new bike here, but it'll probably be a bit smaller, fairly cheap, and quite city friendly. I look forward to checking back in with y'all once I get that bike going.


----------



## Ultrainferno

My bike. Summer, please hurry.


----------



## herrsmith

Heated gear and then it's summer all year. Well, not if there's ice.


----------



## immtbiker

After 25 Years of SuperSport riding, my wife and I wanted both speed and comfort (plus luggage and storage), so this is our new baby. We have been riding any weekend that it is above 45F.


----------



## waveSounds

Come on fellow riders, think this thread needs a bit of a kick-start...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Customized!


----------



## joseph69

Had no idea this thread existed (or at least I don't remember posting in it?)


----------



## zx10guy (Aug 14, 2019)

At VIR this year.


----------



## joseph69

I love the sport bikes, especially watching (The Ilse of Man TT Races) but have always chosen to ride cruisers/tourers.


----------



## zeroselect

Been too busy for a real ride this season.


----------



## waveSounds

@joseph69 Have you ever considered adding a Ducati Diavel or XDiavel to your stable? Looks of a cruiser, performance closer to that of a sports bike.


----------



## Brava210

Baby GS....very nimble.


----------



## Brava210

Also the much ridiculed SFV650


----------



## joseph69 (Aug 16, 2019)

waveSounds said:


> @joseph69 Have you ever considered adding a Ducati Diavel or XDiavel to your stable? Looks of a cruiser, performance closer to that of a sports bike.


Beautiful machine that I'm familiar with, but no, I've never considered one. I did however consider the BMW K1600B & the Honda ST1300, though, but then came to my senses and realized 2 bikes is plenty considering I do ALL of my own work & maintenance.


----------



## zx10guy

If you're thinking about a Ducati, think seriously if you want to take on the commitment of owning one.  I've been an owner of a 2009 848 bought new.  Here are the list of things that I've had fixed on the bike:  horizontal cylinder head gasket, clutch master, some LEDs burned out on mirror turn signal (can't remember which side), immobilzer antenna failure, condensation with both headlights, radiator, and let's not forget the infamous plastic fuel tank debacle.

For those that don't know about the fuel tank issue, Ducati sourced the plastic fuel tanks used in many different models in the same generation as my bike from Acerbis.  Reports and complaints started to circulate as the bikes started to get some age on them about people not being able to re-attach the tanks after removing them from the frame.  In addition, people started noticing bubbles and warping on the tanks surfaces.  Eventually, the cause was found to be the Ethanol used in US fuels that attacked the plastic used in the tanks.  Initially, Ducati was just swapping out the tanks like for like.  Eventually, this developed into a massive problem where warranty claims where constantly coming in.  Ducati's answer?  Produce a new fuel tank which was a bit shorter than the original but used the same blasted plastic.  The tank on my bike eventually started to show signs of Ethanol damage.  So my dealer puts in for the new tank.  I asked the dealer to ask Ducati if I could just get the aluminum fuel tank they had in their performance catalog.  It was unpainted but I was willing to pay to have it painted.  Ducati said no.  Despite the cost of the aluminum tank at the time being the same as the stock painted plastic tank.  Later Ducati jacked the prices up on the aluminum tanks which was their hint to stop asking for the aluminum tank versus the replacement plastic one.  There was a class action filed which Ducati setttled which amounted to nothing for us owners, gave Ducati an out on dealing with this issue, and put a ton of money into some lawyer's pocket.

Recently, the clutch master is showing signs of failure again.  Some LEDs are burned out again in one of the mirror turn signals (again can't remember which side).  And I have to chase down an electrical issue where for some reason the headlights and gauge illumination would cut out for no reason.  Make for a fun ride at night.

Also, while Ducati has stretched their maintenance windows further out from the days of the 748/998, be prepared for sticker shock when you have to get your bike in for routine maintenance.  I had service done a few months ago which involves checking the valve lash and such.  With a discount, the service was $1600.

I mentioned above the radiator needed to be fixed.  My bike was the last model run where there was a design flaw in the radiator.  There is a brace/bracket on the left side of the radiator which mounts the radiator to the frame.  This brace/bracket was not properly reinforced.  It carried too much load which wasn't evenly distributed along the top of the radiator.  It created a stress point which led to the radiator leaking.  Ducati came out with a redesign which provided extra reinforcement/metal to spread the stress load out.  This was introduced in the 2010 model year.  Ducati was good willing the repair for affected bikes a couple of years past the warranty expiration.  I wasn't so lucky.  Mine actually lasted for quite a while before failing.  I replaced it myself last summer.  Why I'm bringing this up is to talk about parts.  Some times if you need parts, you might have to wait weeks to get it if you have to order it from a dealer/Ducati.  This is because Ducati does not have a parts distribution system in the US.  They did but killed it off.  So a part either comes to you if you specifically order it or some dealer might happen to have it on their shelves.  Getting back to the radiator, I priced out what a new OE radiator would cost.  $1000.  Yes, you're looking at that price correctly.....that's 3 zeros behind the 1.  So parts are stupid expensive for these bikes.  I managed to find a good used one off of Fleabay for $120.

Contrast this with my 2004 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R.  The bike has only had oil changes done to it.  Other than that, there has been no failures at all on that bike.

Would I consider another Ducati?  It's hard for me to go to the well again.  Most likely my next bike will be a new BMW S1000RR.  Having had extensive track time/experience with the RR makes it a logical choice.  It'll probably replace my 848 and I'll just keep the ZX-10R; despite the 848 having a full Ohlins suspension and other aftermarket odds and ends.


----------



## joseph69

waveSounds said:


> @joseph69 Have you ever considered adding a Ducati Diavel or XDiavel to your stable? Looks of a cruiser, performance closer to that of a sports bike.


----------



## joseph69

.


----------



## iNeedCansBad

Been riding for about 6 years.   Hit a deer last year on my Ninja 1000 and broke my collarbone bad as well as my ankle, and big toe.  Now I have a metal plate holding my collar bone in place, and it was done by a very reputable surgeon, but I still have pain nearly a year later...  Now when I ride my collar bone hurts, it really sucks, and I'm not old at all.  At one point in time riding ruled my life, its all I could think about, now it's like a forgotten hobby.  I still ride, but it just doesn't consume me like it once did.


----------



## CoryGillmore

This is my beloved 2008 Honda CBR600RR. The top two pics are the day I bought it in June 2014 in pretty much stock form, the bottom two are the state it was in before I sold it in April 2018. I went through a year and a half long Xanax addiction with this bike and somehow managed to not die or ever lay it down. Which is a miracle in itself as towards the end I only ever wanted to ride it when I was zonked out of my mind. 

This was my first motorcycle ever and I learned to ride on it. Way too fast for a beginner bike but somehow I made it through. I almost died on an interstate exit ramp my first week since I didn't know how to turn the damn thing. Pulled over on the side of the road and literally pulled up a Youtube video on how to turn a motorcycle. Then went on about my ride LMAO. Good times eh?


----------



## privilege15

OMG, motorcycles and their customization is another hobby of mine!

That's my R3:


----------



## waveSounds

CoryGillmore said:


> I almost died on an interstate exit ramp my first week since I didn't know how to turn the damn thing. Pulled over on the side of the road and literally pulled up a Youtube video on how to turn a motorcycle. Then went on about my ride LMAO. Good times eh?



Uh... I don't know how you do things in the States, but in the UK you need to pass a basic competency test before you can ride even a lowly 50cc, let alone something of a larger capacity. How exactly did you manage to acquire a motorcycle without even knowing how to turn one


----------



## CoryGillmore

waveSounds said:


> Uh... I don't know how you do things in the States, but in the UK you need to pass a basic competency test before you can ride even a lowly 50cc, let alone something of a larger capacity. How exactly did you manage to acquire a motorcycle without even knowing how to turn one


Oh in the states any ol moron can buy a bike, get insurance, tag it and take to the road to harm themselves or others. You're supposed to have a motorcycle license but it's rarely enforced if you're pulled over. Most cops just make sure you have a valid drivers license, insurance and tags. Lots of people die over here too on a bike they just bought. I'm lucky I wasn't one of them.


----------



## zx10guy

CoryGillmore said:


> Oh in the states any ol moron can buy a bike, get insurance, tag it and take to the road to harm themselves or others. You're supposed to have a motorcycle license but it's rarely enforced if you're pulled over. Most cops just make sure you have a valid drivers license, insurance and tags. Lots of people die over here too on a bike they just bought. I'm lucky I wasn't one of them.



Let me correct this for you.  In the States, any moron can get any driver's license to include an M endorsement.  But I would have to say at least in my state, you had to show a little competency with handling a motorcycle by doing certain skills in a test parking lot.  A friend of mine who lives in another state had the simplest motorcycle test I've ever heard.  He showed up at the DMV.  Lady went outside to administer the "test".  He road his motorcycle down the parking lot and back.  She said that's it.  Pass.

What I did to get my license was to take the MSF BRC class.  It provided instruction on the basic and administered the same test the DMV would have for me to get my license.  Passing this class, I got a certificate I could take to the DMV to get my M endorsement.  The draw back is the class costs money along with many times a long waiting list.

I feel the MSF BRC should be the minimum to obtain an M endorsement along with graduated licensing in terms of when you're able to purchase bigger displacement bikes.  I started off with an old Ninja ZX750 and got cocky.  I quickly ended up with a 04 ZX-10R.  Lots of my bad habits and mental hang ups had to be corrected over the years because I went too big too soon.  I've been doing track day classes for years now and wonder how things would have been had I kept a small bike to gain the proper experience on.


----------



## waveSounds

CoryGillmore said:


> Oh in the states any ol moron can buy a bike, get insurance, tag it and take to the road to harm themselves or others. You're supposed to have a motorcycle license but it's rarely enforced if you're pulled over. Most cops just make sure you have a valid drivers license, insurance and tags. Lots of people die over here too on a bike they just bought. I'm lucky I wasn't one of them.





zx10guy said:


> Let me correct this for you.  In the States, any moron can get any driver's license to include an M endorsement.  But I would have to say at least in my state, you had to show a little competency with handling a motorcycle by doing certain skills in a test parking lot.  A friend of mine who lives in another state had the simplest motorcycle test I've ever heard.  He showed up at the DMV.  Lady went outside to administer the "test".  He road his motorcycle down the parking lot and back.  She said that's it.  Pass.
> 
> What I did to get my license was to take the MSF BRC class.  It provided instruction on the basic and administered the same test the DMV would have for me to get my license.  Passing this class, I got a certificate I could take to the DMV to get my M endorsement.  The draw back is the class costs money along with many times a long waiting list.
> 
> I feel the MSF BRC should be the minimum to obtain an M endorsement along with graduated licensing in terms of when you're able to purchase bigger displacement bikes.  I started off with an old Ninja ZX750 and got cocky.  I quickly ended up with a 04 ZX-10R.  Lots of my bad habits and mental hang ups had to be corrected over the years because I went too big too soon.  I've been doing track day classes for years now and wonder how things would have been had I kept a small bike to gain the proper experience on.



That's astounding considering the inherent dangers that come with motorcycles...

In the UK I had to first take a CBT (compulsory basic training) on a 125cc bike which consisted of an entire day of instruction both in a car-park scenario, and then an on the road competency. Following that I was then required to do a theory test, without which you cannot sit your practical tests. You're then required to complete a Mod 1 and Mod 2 test, the former where you're in a supervised (one on one) purpose built complex, where the test instructor tasks you with completing various maneuvers. If you pass this you move to the Mod 2, which is again a one on one instructor supervised test, but out on the roads. You are then allowed to ride bikes larger than 125cc. This again differs if you're under 21, where you are restricted to an A2 licence (47bhp max). Sure there are some other regulations for under 21s and the progression to a full A (unrestricted) licence, but as I did mine when I was 27 I'm not fully up to date on what they are. Then of course there are the extortionate insurance costs on top, unless you're either old or lucky enough to live away from a city. 

My progression was essentially a 125cc which I rode for about 2,500 miles, trained for my full licence, then on to a Yamaha MT-07 for ~3 years and 36,000 miles. I'm now on the BMW K1300S.


----------



## zx10guy

waveSounds said:


> That's astounding considering the inherent dangers that come with motorcycles...
> 
> In the UK I had to first take a CBT (compulsory basic training) on a 125cc bike which consisted of an entire day of instruction both in a car-park scenario, and then an on the road competency. Following that I was then required to do a theory test, without which you cannot sit your practical tests. You're then required to complete a Mod 1 and Mod 2 test, the former where you're in a supervised (one on one) purpose built complex, where the test instructor tasks you with completing various maneuvers. If you pass this you move to the Mod 2, which is again a one on one instructor supervised test, but out on the roads. You are then allowed to ride bikes larger than 125cc. This again differs if you're under 21, where you are restricted to an A2 licence (47bhp max). Sure there are some other regulations for under 21s and the progression to a full A (unrestricted) licence, but as I did mine when I was 27 I'm not fully up to date on what they are. Then of course there are the extortionate insurance costs on top, unless you're either old or lucky enough to live away from a city.
> 
> My progression was essentially a 125cc which I rode for about 2,500 miles, trained for my full licence, then on to a Yamaha MT-07 for ~3 years and 36,000 miles. I'm now on the BMW K1300S.



Yes, it is astounding.  Even though driving is a privilege here, it's treated as more of a right; this includes motorcycle endorsements.  That's why licensing in general in the States is a total joke.  I'm the rare one probably less than 1% of the population where I've had extensive driver/motorcycle training.  Not only have I driven emergency vehicles in a past life, I've done autocrossing, a BMW all day driving clinic, MSF BRC, MSF ERC, and 10+ years of track time with California Superbike School.

What you've outlined as the progression/requirement for your motorcycling licensing is what should be done here.  I've found Europeans treat driving more seriously and are in general just better drivers.


----------



## tmb821

2018 ninja 400. My only ride at this moment, but I’m okay with that. Love riding, been on bikes for the better part of 25 years.


----------



## joseph69

Traded my Honda F6BD yesterday for this leftover '19 Imperial Blue Metallic BMW K1600B













Can't wait to hit the road!


----------



## immtbiker

joseph69 said:


> Traded my Honda F6BD yesterday for this leftover '19 Imperial Blue Metallic BMW K1600B
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great bike. My 2016 GTL:


----------



## waveSounds

I must say, I'm rather jealous of both those shades of metallic blue! And to keep the Beemer theme going, here's one of my K1300S.


----------



## joseph69

waveSounds said:


> I must say, I'm rather jealous of both those shades of metallic blue! And to keep the Beemer theme going, here's one of my K1300S.


It was a rough choice for me between the Hockenheim Silver & Imperial Blue Metallic.
I went with the IBM because it more subtle.against the black.


----------



## immtbiker

joseph69 said:


> It was a rough choice for me between the Hockenheim Silver & Imperial Blue Metallic.
> I went with the IBM because it more subtle.against the black.



Mine's not metallic , it's a cool matte finish. Didn't think that I was going to like it, but we fell in love with it and get compliments every time we stop somewhere.




This was a question on Jeopardy. I was pleasantly surprised:


----------



## joseph69

immtbiker said:


> Mine's not metallic , it's a cool matte finish. Didn't think that I was going to like it, but we fell in love with it and get compliments every time we stop somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know yours isn't metallic, but they only offer the Hockenheim Silver Metallic for the 'B'.
BMW made motorcycles before they made cars.


----------



## immtbiker

I was replying to waveSounds post



waveSounds said:


> I must say, I'm rather jealous of both those shades of metallic blue! And to keep the Beemer theme going, here's one of my K1300S.


----------



## j7ols

My '17 Aprilia RSV4 RR


----------



## waveSounds

@j7ols Absolutely beautiful machine; reminds me of an elite-tier thoroughbred. If I had the space I'd like to have something similar in my stable (whilst we're the on horse puns). I do enjoy the all around comfort and usability of my K1300S, but it's still something of a heavy lump. I imagine it's to the RSV4 as the chef's knife is to a scalpel.


----------



## j7ols (Jun 6, 2020)

waveSounds said:


> @j7ols Absolutely beautiful machine; reminds me of an elite-tier thoroughbred. If I had the space I'd like to have something similar in my stable (whilst we're the on horse puns). I do enjoy the all around comfort and usability of my K1300S, but it's still something of a heavy lump. I imagine it's to the RSV4 as the chef's knife is to a scalpel.


I'll carry with the horse analogy... Its horses for courses.... Twisty road, I'll take the RSV. Fast open long journey, I'll take a K1300.
I've ridden bikes all my life and the progression in brakes, HP and electronics in the last 5 years is staggering.
But, just being on 2 wheels always brings a smile to my face, whatever the bike it'll have some charm.
PS. I've just bought a 13 year old MV Agusta F1000R that needs some TLC. Looking forward to getting that on the road.


----------



## waveSounds

Recently added the official BMW panniers (and gave the K a wash). They've exceeded my expectations and look a lot nicer in the flesh than they did in the online imagery.






I was over at a coastal location where bikers tend to congregate en mass earlier today and saw another K1300S owner. We got to chatting and he'd put over 100,000 miles on his previous one and was up to 85,000 on his current 2016 model and apparently had no issues with either during their entire time. Quite astounding!


----------



## Simon Templar




----------



## joseph69

Simon Templar said:


>


I'm a previous owner of a '16 F6BD...excellent machine!
I sold my F6BD this past April and purchased a leftover '19 K1600B, which is another excellent machine! I'm also an owner of an '07 Springer Classic which is a nice relaxing cruiser.


----------



## Ohmboy

Miss my old Ninja 😢


----------



## 544592

I'm done with sports bikes now. Last few bikes have been KTM supermoto's, should have kept my last one, 690 (truck exhaust, beakster style) with 2k miles on the clock, mint condition. Sold that and just bought a wee Honda CRF250 Rally in September' 19. Solid engine and great fun.

Surprisingly and annoyingly not a lot of natural off roading can be had in Scotland


----------



## Death_Block

BIKES! owned several before I had a car.
NSR250
GPX250 
GSXR600rr
VL750
CBR954 Fireblade
KTM250exc

Thinking about an africa twin next


----------



## Aurosonic




----------



## joseph69 (Dec 5, 2021)

Finally received my REMUS Custom Quad Slip-On Exhaust for my '19 BMW K1600B.
I placed my order July 3rd and received them November 25.I removed the DB killers and I couldn't ask for a better sounding/looking exhaust.
While cruising between 3500-4500 RPM range at highway speeds (55-65mph) the exhaust note is pleasant while not being obnoxious, at all.
Roll on the throttle and get into the 5500-8000 RPM range (mph not included) and this exhaust comes alive and roars like a beast similar to an exotic sports car.


----------



## waveSounds

@joseph69 She's a beaut. Those cans exude class in that matte black. I couldn't imagine a better bike for cruising the American roads. I sometimes find even my K1300S on the portly side for some of our roads. As much as I like my K13, there's definitely some mods outstanding I need to make to address comfort; although it's no sportsbike in riding ergonomics, I'm still a bit canted forward than I'd prefer to be. Your K1600B, on the other hand, looks more comfortable than my sofa!


----------



## joseph69

waveSounds said:


> @joseph69 She's a beaut. Those cans exude class in that matte black. I couldn't imagine a better bike for cruising the American roads. I sometimes find even my K1300S on the portly side for some of our roads. As much as I like my K13, there's definitely some mods outstanding I need to make to address comfort; although it's no sportsbike in riding ergonomics, I'm still a bit canted forward than I'd prefer to be. Your K1600B, on the other hand, looks more comfortable than my sofa!


Thank you very much for the compliments, I appreciate it very much.
The B is comfortable for me without any modifications due to my particular body frame with the exception of my inseam which could be a little longer so I'd be flat footed all of the time instead of on the balls of my feet sometimes, but I manage very well. Move forward and do the mods you need to be done so you're as comfortable as you can be for your body frame. Ride safe, and enjoy!


----------



## X62503

I have been riding for 45 years, and here is the only one I have left, a '46 Chief, lit up by my flashlight and sitting in the breezeway for the Winter.


----------



## F208Frank

If anyone is in NY, I have a Ducati black Streetfighter V4S for sale 2021, 1st owner 250 miles only, PM if interested. 22500 only. Mint, would be cool to unload to a head fi fellow. Too lazy to post on cycle trader or craigslist so trying here first.


----------



## MeiLing (Feb 27, 2022)

I grew up on a pecan farm had my first scrambler at 13 a 80 cc  a hand me down . Next was a Ktm 125 also a hand me down . My first own bike was a Ktm 250 scrambler at 15. Broke an arm and leg within the first 6 months on that . At uni I had a Vespa which i still have and later a Yamaha xvs250  I never appreciated it much, In between the Yamaha and my first duke was two Hondas both 400 cc. I have a car but use that only for the short winter season here although sometimes the wind makes life difficult on a bike but still fun .

Ktm 390 Duke this is my third one.




Ducati Scrambler Café Racer but honestly most days i am still on the ktm it is fun on the road  I travel to work every day all sharp twists  mountains and sea.
I do love the scrambler . I Love naked bikes but will get another non - naked this year.




My Vespa


----------



## simpleworld

Yamaha FJ09 and Husky Svartpilen 701.


----------



## obzilla

my contribution to motoFi. This bike seen some schiit.


----------



## MeiLing

My new ride Agusta Mv800r Agusta replacement for the Ducati.


----------



## MeiLing (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Death_Block

Always wanted an MV. Nice.


----------



## MarkParity

Most of these motorcycles look powerful, fast and noisy. For motorcycle-Fi would a electric motorcycle make a bit more sense so the rider can hear their tunes better, or does road and wind noise block out the sound of the engine anyway? 

I doubt that when I hear some of the motorcycles going past on the A1 that runs past the rear of my property about 1/2 a mile away, sounds like a race track sometimes.


----------



## Death_Block

The sweet sweet exhaust notes is the music. But I hear (or maybe I don't) what you're saying.


----------



## waveSounds

MarkParity said:


> Most of these motorcycles look powerful, fast and noisy. For motorcycle-Fi would a electric motorcycle make a bit more sense so the rider can hear their tunes better, or does road and wind noise block out the sound of the engine anyway?
> 
> I doubt that when I hear some of the motorcycles going past on the A1 that runs past the rear of my property about 1/2 a mile away, sounds like a race track sometimes.



Electric vehicles have zero appeal to me. No problems hearing tunes using SE846s on my K1300S. Might be a different story for the Harley guys, though. I'd be surprised if it wasn't a struggle to hear themselves think.


----------



## Death_Block

waveSounds said:


> Electric vehicles have zero appeal to me. No problems hearing tunes using SE846s on my K1300S. Might be a different story for the Harley guys, though. I'd be surprised if it wasn't a struggle to hear themselves think.


In my experience, Harley riders don't think *ducks


----------



## joseph69

Death_Block said:


> The sweet sweet exhaust notes is the music.


100%
I have a radio on my BMW K1600B which I tried at the dealer just to make sure it worked and never turned it n again and never will.


----------



## MarkParity

waveSounds said:


> Electric vehicles have zero appeal to me.


Interesting. I guess driving 25-30K miles a year to and from work for 12 years has taken all the fun out of driving for me, its just a mundane way to get from A-B, especially with all the total planks I see on the road every day. I have to drive for me and them or my insurance would be 500 times what it is already.

Electric is cheaper, especially when work has free charging so for me electric wins, I guess its horses for courses, etc, etc though.


----------



## joseph69 (Oct 19, 2022)

Had my '07 Springer Classic painted from its original Two-Tone Fire Red P.earl / Black Pearl to H-D Luxury Rich Red which was one of the colors of my previously owned Two-Tone Luxury Rich Red / Black '01 Heritage Springer, which was only available for M/y '01-'02 in Two-Tone. I always loved / missed the Luxury Rich Red color very much, so I'm glad to have it once again in one solid color.


----------



## griff500

I’ve just had this thread brought to my attention!


----------



## MarkParity

griff500 said:


> I’ve just had this thread brought to my attention!


I don't like motorcycles particularly (what am I doing here then.   ) but I certainly do appreciate seeing a well detailed piece of machinery and that certainly fits the bill perfectly. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## joseph69




----------



## LA2019

2011 Yamaha FZ8; my current ride.  My previous was a 1993 Yamaha GTS.  That was an intersting bike...


----------

